# [Sammelthread] Feedback zur Ausgabe 07/2010



## PCGH_Marco (28. Mai 2010)

Hallo,

der Feedback-Sammelthread zur *Ausgabe 07/2010* startet hiermit.   Die neue "PC Games   Hardware"-Ausgabe liegt ab *2. Juni* am Kiosk.   Einige Abonnenten   bekommen die PC Games Hardware 2 bis 3 Tage früher.   Schreibt eure   Meinung zur *PC Games Hardware 07/2010* in diesen   Thread und wählt in der   Umfrage eure Lieblingsartikel aus. Die  Redaktion der PC  Games Hardware versucht hier, auf Fragen und    Anregungen schnell zu  antworten.

  Aktuelle Umfrage zur PC Games Hardware 07/2010

Grüße,
Marco


----------



## Manny G. (28. Mai 2010)

*PC Games Hardware Ausgabe 07/2010 ab 03. Juni im Handel*

Wird gekauft!
Ich hab bis jetzt alle Ausgaben von Februar 2009 an!


----------



## PCGH_Raff (28. Mai 2010)

*AW: PC Games Hardware Ausgabe 07/2010 ab 03. Juni im Handel*

Schon mal über ein Abo nachgedacht? 

MfG,
Raff


----------



## fox40phil (28. Mai 2010)

*AW: PC Games Hardware Ausgabe 07/2010 ab 03. Juni im Handel*

yeay mit Command and Conquer Gold! Läuft das auf W7 (64bit)?
gibts dann auch bald eine Ausgabe mit C&C Red Alert 1?^^

der OC Teil interessiert mich, mal angucken und vllt kaufen 

@Raff, ich glaub bei deiner Sig ist unten nen Stück abgeschnitten^^


----------



## FortunaGamer (28. Mai 2010)

Die Ausgabe wird bestimmt nicht schlecht. Da werde ich am Dienstag Abend losziehen und die mir hollen. Ein Abo wäre wirklich mal was tolles. Mir gefällt die ROCCAT Pyra wäre eine gute Maus für mein Netbook.


----------



## enno2010 (28. Mai 2010)

wenn man mal schaut wie getestet wird , alte bzw. bei manchen test unterschiedliche treiber bei ati - grakas , dann frag ich mich ob das da irgendwas falsch läuft . oder sind da die redakteure gekauft ? es kann nich sein das ne graka , welche enorm viel strom braucht und laut is und nur etwas schneller als ne ati 5870 hochgelobt wird . ich als it-systemtechniker kann da nur den kopf schütteln wenn ich die test lese . oder bei intel . da wird nicht gesagt das die 64 bit von amd in lizenz bei intel ist und der integrierte speicherkontroller auch von amd kommt ! warum nicht ? warum wird intel immer so hoch gelobt und amd so schlecht ? und das wird in dieser ausgabe genauso wieder sein wie in den anderen !


----------



## PCGH_Raff (28. Mai 2010)

Vorweg: Wenn du gleich unsachlich "gekauft" in den Wald hineinbrüllst, wirst du weniger ernstgenommen als bei adäquater Formulierung.

Du wirst nirgends einen PCGH-Artikel finden, in dem die GTX-400-Geschwister "hochgelobt" werden. Wir weisen klar auf die Vor- _und_ Nachteile hin. Da fällt mir ein – kennst du den schon?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Zitat aus der PCGH 06/2010, Marktübersicht Grafikkarten, Seite 24

Welche Treiber-Unterschiede meinst du? Bedenke, dass wir ein gedrucktes Heft erschaffen, das prinzipbedingt nicht mit den wenige Tage jungen Treibern Catalyst 10.5 WHQL und Geforce 257.15 Beta gefüllt sein kann.

MfG,
Raff


----------



## PCGH_Stephan (28. Mai 2010)

enno2010 schrieb:


> der integrierte speicherkontroller auch von amd kommt ! warum nicht ?


Weil es erstens nicht relevant ist, wer wann was warum zuerst hatte, um die Qualität eines Produkts zu beurteilen und es zweitens nicht stimmt (386SL).


----------



## PCGH_Marco (28. Mai 2010)

enno2010 schrieb:


> warum wird intel immer so hoch gelobt und amd so schlecht ? und das wird in dieser ausgabe genauso wieder sein wie in den anderen !



Ich bitte dich, vorher das Heft zu lesen und dann zu kritisieren. Gern schicke ich dir eine Ausgabe zu - einfach eine PN mit Anschrift an mich senden.

Grüße
Marco


----------



## quantenslipstream (28. Mai 2010)

enno2010 schrieb:


> da wird nicht gesagt das die 64 bit von amd in lizenz bei intel ist und der integrierte speicherkontroller auch von amd kommt ! warum nicht ? warum wird intel immer so hoch gelobt und amd so schlecht ? und das wird in dieser ausgabe genauso wieder sein wie in den anderen !


 
Spielt doch keine Rolle, wer wem die 64bit Technologie gegeben hat und wer MMX/SSE Befehle. 
Und dass AMD den Speichercontroller seit 7 Jahren in der CPU haben, ist zwar schön, hat ihnen aber zu Zeiten des Phenom 1 keinen Vorteil gebracht.

Bei Intel bezahlt man halt immer den Namen mit, auch wenn man gute Produkte bekommt.
AMD verkauft sich über den günstigen Preis, ohne wirklich qualitätiv schlechter zu sein.


----------



## PCGH_Stephan (28. Mai 2010)

An der Stelle dann gleich noch der Hinweis, den ich heute bereits einmal niederschreiben durfte:
*Das Lieblingsthema "AMD vs. Intel" in den üblichen Facetten "Hersteller X ist doof, weil" oder "Tests von X sind doof, weil" wird in diesem Thread bitte nicht ausdiskutiert - es geht um konkretes Feedback zur Ausgabe 07/2010.*


----------



## checkermitwecker (28. Mai 2010)

Aber HALLO 

Die Vorankündigung der Themen für die Heftausgabe 07/2010 klingt schon mal sehr interessant 
Bin sehr gespannt wie sehr die einzelnen Tests in die Tiefe gehen


----------



## Lios Nudin (28. Mai 2010)

Ich bin auf den Test der AM3 870 Mainboards gespannt. Ich hoffe, dass neben Gigabyte und Asus auch Asrock im Test vertreten ist. Für 86€ ist die Ausstattung des Asrock 870 Extreme3 sehr gut. Wahrscheinlich werden die Spannungswandler wie beim 890GX, das ihr letzte Ausgabe getestet habt, deutlich wärmer als bei der Konkurrenz. Warum das Asrock nicht in den Griff bekommt, ist mir ein Rätsel.


----------



## sirwuffi (28. Mai 2010)

Hallo,
wird bis zum Sommer (Releasetermin von Mafia 2) von NVidia noch ein Chip kommen der eine vergleichbare Leistung wie die ATI HD5850 hat ?

Die GTX470 zu laut & teuer/ die GTX465 zu langsam. Bliebe noch die GTX460: Die basiert ja auf einem anderen Chip (GF104). Wird die der 5850 das Wasser reichen können ?

Sonst wäre bis jetzt ja wohl die ausgewogene Mainstream-Lösung eine 5850 mit ner sehr günstigen GTX400 für PhysX im Sommer ?


----------



## PCGH_Marc (28. Mai 2010)

Ich denke, eine leicht übertaktete GTX 465 dürfte einer HD 5850 das Wasser reichen können


----------



## gramallama (29. Mai 2010)

So grad mal das Heft aus dem Briefkasten geholt  
Werde einfach mal lesen was da so steht.


----------



## Grilgan (29. Mai 2010)

Grade aus dem Briekfasten entnommen, und mich erstmal über das Cover gewundert.

"kostenlos mehr Leistung: Übertakten: Prozessoren, Arbeitsspeicher, Mainboards, Grafikkarten"

Kostenlos ist mir aber ganz neu! Die erhöhten Stromkosten und die stärkere Abwärme sind doch nicht kostenfrei. Also bitte schreib in nächster Zeit etwas anderes, denn eure Aussage ist nicht ganz richtig.


----------



## Kreisverkehr (29. Mai 2010)

Ich hab mal das Inhaltsverzeichnis überflogen und mit folgendem Satz verglichen: "Welche Mainboards sind besser - günstig oder teuer?"

Irgendwie seh ich da nicht den Zusammenhang? Es werden vier 870er Bretter getestet und dann noch ein paar High-End-Teile, bei denen dann hfftl gsagt wird, ob sich so eine Hauptplatine lohnt. Generell fehlt mir aber da der Vergleich zwischen den günstigen Boards und den hochpreisigen mit gleichem Chipsatz?

Statt dem gefühltem Dauerthema Übertaktung hätte ich evtl da in Boardfragen viel mehr Heftplatz verbraten. Warum werden keine 880er Hauptplatinen getestet (die 870er sind mir zum Beispiel total egal) und der direkte Vergleich ist doch so auch nicht vorhanden, wie es impliziert wurde?

Naja, ich werd mir das Heft am Die mal durchschauen, vllt schon übermorgen und mir dann selbst ein Bild machen.


----------



## PCGH_Raff (29. Mai 2010)

Grilgan schrieb:


> Grade aus dem Briekfasten entnommen, und mich erstmal über das Cover gewundert.
> 
> "kostenlos mehr Leistung: Übertakten: Prozessoren, Arbeitsspeicher, Mainboards, Grafikkarten"
> 
> Kostenlos ist mir aber ganz neu! Die erhöhten Stromkosten und die stärkere Abwärme sind doch nicht kostenfrei. Also bitte schreib in nächster Zeit etwas anderes, denn eure Aussage ist nicht ganz richtig.



Wenn du übertaktest und dabei undervoltest – das ist beispielsweise bei vielen aktuellen Prozessoren gar kein Problem – ist es kostenlos ... oder spart sogar.

MfG,
Raff


----------



## quantenslipstream (29. Mai 2010)

Kreisverkehr schrieb:


> Statt dem gefühltem Dauerthema Übertaktung hätte ich evtl da in Boardfragen viel mehr Heftplatz verbraten. Warum werden keine 880er Hauptplatinen getestet (die 870er sind mir zum Beispiel total egal) und der direkte Vergleich ist doch so auch nicht vorhanden, wie es impliziert wurde?


 
Ich hätte mich auch sehr gefreut, wenn sich PCGH fahinter klemmt und ermittelt, wieso die Hersteller zu einigen 880G MAinboards noch die SB710 verbauen.
Als User, der vielleicht nicht so die technische Grundlage hat, kann man da schnell drauf reinfallen und hat dann praktisch veraltete Technik gekauft.


----------



## Klartext (29. Mai 2010)

Lag auch heute morgen bei mir im Briefkasten ! 

Tolles Ding, wie immer  

Aber jetzt hab ich mal n Frage?

Auf Seite 50, das 2te Bild von Oben, was für ein Tool erzeugt diese 3D Ansicht auf dem Desktop ? 

Edit : Gefunden  Trotzdem gefällt mir die Ausgabe richtig gut ! )


----------



## xeonsys (29. Mai 2010)

was steht in der vorschau auf heft  08/2010 da?

kommt auch eine premium ausgabe?

mfg xeonsys


----------



## Bioschnitzel (29. Mai 2010)

Das HDD vs Magnet Video war sehr lehrreich   

Weiter als Videos anguggn bin ich noch nicht, aber ich denke auch der Rest ist wieder gut


----------



## Taitan (29. Mai 2010)

Schöne Ausgabe. Bisher konnt ich nur durchblättern, aber was mich mal interessiert: Welches Foto von Raffael Vötter ist aktueller: Das im Heft oder sein Avatar?


----------



## X Broster (29. Mai 2010)

Auf Seite 95 wurde in der Grafik die maximale Taktangabe des DDR-RAM falsch ausgeben, anders als auf S.96 im Text.

Das neue Heft gefällt mir darüber richtig gut.


----------



## PCGH_Raff (30. Mai 2010)

Taitan schrieb:


> Schöne Ausgabe. Bisher konnt ich nur durchblättern, aber was mich mal interessiert: Welches Foto von Raffael Vötter ist aktueller: Das im Heft oder sein Avatar?



Puha. Dazwischen dürften nur wenige Wochen liegen, aber der Avatar ist laut meiner löchrigen Erinnerung etwas neuer (und privat geknipst). Darf man fragen, warum du das fragst? 

MfG,
Raff


----------



## Taitan (30. Mai 2010)

ach, rein weibliche Neugier. Das Avatarbild sieht jedenfalls besser aus.


----------



## SchumiGSG9 (30. Mai 2010)

-gute Ausgabe im gegensatz zu den vielen Problemen in der letzten! (vor allem Druckqualität)
-Spannender für mich wird aber die nächste Ausgabe denn zu einem neuen Monitor brauche ich wohl auch eine potentere Graffikkarte die aber nicht Lauter sein soll als meine jetzige.
-Die besten GPU- Tools finde ich auch interessant. (S.46)

-Der Display/Monitor test könnte etwas mehr aus die einzelnen Geräte eingehen.
mehr Infos zu denen mit 1920 x 1200 wären für mich wichtig da ich auf jedenfalls so einen 16:10 haben will und keinen 16:9 mist. Oder ist die Technik bei 16:9 mit dieser Generation besser als bei den wenigen die es noch mit 16:10 gibt? Interesse habe ich vor allem bei 22 und 24 Zoll. Vor allem der W243D von Hyundai interessiert mich.

MFG SchumiGSG9



fox40phil schrieb:


> yeay mit Command and Conquer Gold! Läuft das auf W7 (64bit)?
> gibts dann auch bald eine Ausgabe mit C&C Red Alert 1?^^
> 
> der OC Teil interessiert mich, mal angucken und vllt kaufen
> ...


nein soll nicht laufen aber es soll einen Inoff. Patch im Internet geben, der gehört aber dann eigentlich auch auf die DVD !

Die Zeit von reinen 32bit Betriebssystem ist seit sehr vielen Jahren vorbei bei Gamer PC's meiner Meinung nach!


----------



## Painkiller (31. Mai 2010)

Die Themen auf der Titelseite hören sich schon mal interessant an...
Habs hier im Büro mit dabei. Werds gleich mal lesen, hab eh wieder nix zu tun....


----------



## PCGH_Marco (31. Mai 2010)

SchumiGSG9 schrieb:


> -Der Display/Monitor test könnte etwas mehr aus die einzelnen Geräte eingehen.
> mehr Infos zu denen mit 1920 x 1200 wären für mich wichtig da ich auf jedenfalls so einen 16:10 haben will und keinen 16:9 mist. Oder ist die Technik bei 16:9 mit dieser Generation besser als bei den wenigen die es noch mit 16:10 gibt? Interesse habe ich vor allem bei 22 und 24 Zoll. Vor allem der W243D von Hyundai interessiert mich.



Ich habe für mehr Seiten gekämpft, aber mehr ging diesmal dann doch nicht. Ich persönlich finde den W243D auch sehr spannend. Der Grund für die 1080er Generation ist nicht die Technik sondern reines Marketing bzgl. Full-HD.

Marco


----------



## Painkiller (31. Mai 2010)

Test: 23" Bildschirme



> "Die beste Farbbrillanz bekommen Sie mit dem Syncmaster XL2370"


 
Wieso ist denn dann die Farbbrillanz im Fazit als Negativ-Punkt aufgeführt?


----------



## PCGH_Marco (31. Mai 2010)

<<Painkiller>> schrieb:


> Test: 23" Bildschirme
> Wieso ist denn dann die Farbbrillanz im Fazit als Negativ-Punkt aufgeführt?



Ich denke, das ist ein Layoutbug, da sollte ein Plus hin; in der Testtabelle wird es auch mit "gut bis sehr gut" angegeben. Danke für den Hinweis.

Marco


----------



## Captain Future (31. Mai 2010)

SchumiGSG9 schrieb:


> nein soll nicht laufen aber es soll einen Inoff. Patch im Internet geben, der gehört aber dann eigentlich auch auf die DVD !


Ich glaube mit inoffiziellen Patches ist das immer so eine Sache.
Was, wenn die jemand verklagt, weil dieser inoffizielle Patch gegen irgendeine Paragraphenklausel verstösst?

P.S.:
Äh, ja.
Zweiter Google-Treffer:
http://digiex.net/downloads/download-center-2-0/games-downloads/114-command-conquer-gold.html
"Nyerguds C&C Complete No-CD game installation pack (v1.06b r2, no videos, all music included)"
Damit dürfte sich's wohl erledigt haben. Das Umgehen wirskamer Kopierschutzdingens (LOL! Wie können die dann eigentlich noch wirksam sein?) ist in D verboten. 

Also selbst googlen und dann C&C zocken!


----------



## enno2010 (31. Mai 2010)

habe gerade euren test zur gtx 465 gelesen und siehe da bei ati wird der 10.3a verwendet und nicht der 10.5 und bei nvidia gtx 465 der neue beta-treiber . warum wurde nicht auch bei ati der neue treiber , welcher da ist , genommen ? sowas verstehe ich nicht .


----------



## quantenslipstream (31. Mai 2010)

Ich schätze mal, dass es den Treiber zum Testzeitpunkt noch nicht gab.


----------



## Progs-ID (31. Mai 2010)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Ich schätze mal, dass es den Treiber zum Testzeitpunkt noch nicht gab.


Ist auch meine Meinung.


----------



## newjohnny (31. Mai 2010)

Immer wenn ich die PCGH aus dem Briefkasten hole, was immer mehrere Tage vor Varkaufsstart geschieht, weiß ich, warum ich Abonnent bin.
Auch diese Ausgabe hat die gewohnte Qualität und ich komme nicht darum herum, nun ein fettes Lob auszusprechen.
Den Test von den 20 Grafikkarten finde ich ziemlich gut gelungen, ebenso wie die "Speicherzeitreise". 
Das Beste ist jedoch der Tod der Diskette auf Seite 146.
Und jetzt die Kritik:
Aber eine Vollversion, die nicht ohne Patch auf x64 (nicht auf der DVD ??) läuft, ist ja mal ein guter Joke...
Und allgemein: Ihr solltet an der Lautstärke bei den Videos was drehen, bzw. eine anderes Mikro/Headset verwenden, was immer die gleiche Entfernung zum Mund hat. Teilweise kann man die Stimmen kaum verstehen, ohne extrem die Lautstärke zu erhöhen.


----------



## Jonnsta (31. Mai 2010)

PCGH_Raff schrieb:


> Wenn du übertaktest und dabei undervoltest – das ist beispielsweise bei vielen aktuellen Prozessoren gar kein Problem – ist es kostenlos ... oder spart sogar.
> 
> MfG,
> Raff



Dasselbe ist bei mir auch der Fall. Meine CPU ist sogar 3-4° Celsius kühler obwohl sie übertaktet ist, aber auf 1,1Volt läuft. Grenzen lotse ich mit der Zeit aus, weil diese nicht sofort erkennbar sind. Bluescreens tauchen in der Regel nämlich erst nach 3-5 Stunden auf, und dann heißt es wieder einen Schritt zurück.

Aber mal eine andere Frage. Ich habe letztens mein Mainboard (Gigabyte P35-DS4) gegen ein Asus P5QD Turbo getauscht, zwecks P45 Chipsatz. So, Prozessor, Speicher etc., alles auf Werte wie davor, nur war die Temperatur meiner CPU beim Gigabyteboard auf 25°C und beim Asus jetzt so durchschnittlich auf 32°C. Die Yorkfields haben doch als erste Prozessoren den Sensor direkt am Kern liegen, also wird das nicht vom Mainboard ausgelesen. Woran kann das liegen?


----------



## kmf (31. Mai 2010)

Mennooo... 

Das 1. Mal, dass unser Exemplar nicht am Samstag im Briefkasten lag. Kurioserweise auch heute nicht. Da wird doch hoffentlich nichts passiert sein?


----------



## Painkiller (1. Juni 2010)

kmf schrieb:


> Mennooo...
> 
> Das 1. Mal, dass unser Exemplar nicht am Samstag im Briefkasten lag. Kurioserweise auch heute nicht. Da wird doch hoffentlich nichts passiert sein?


 

Das riecht nach der Noblorros-Crew....  


btt. 

Hab das Heft durch. Hat mir ziemlich gut gefallen. Gut fand ich das die Treiber nochmals erklärt worden sind. Der Monitortest war bis auf die Layoutfehler auch super...  Muss ja ne Teufelsarbeit gewesen sein. 
Bei den 23" Zoll Geräten hab ich nur das Samsung Top-Modell vermisst. (PX2370). Ist aber zu verschmerzen....

@ PCGHW

Kommt ein Test der ASUS Ares? Bin  ja mal gespannt wie sich da die Platine durchbiegt, bei 2 Kilo Kupfer....


----------



## PCGH_Raff (1. Juni 2010)

Klar. Sobald verfügbar, testen wir das Monster. 

MfG,
Raff


----------



## Lord Wotan (1. Juni 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Feedback zur Ausgabe 06/2010*

Was ich nicht verstehe ist, warum würde bei Euren Test ab Seite 8 "Jede Hardware übertakten" auf Seite 10 eine veraltete Intel Core 2 Quad Q6600 CPU getestet und nicht ein neuerer Core 2 Qud Q9450 oder besser?
Der hat neuere Befehle (SSE 4.1), mehr Cache (12 MB) und ist sparsamer bei der VCore Spannung.


----------



## PCGH_Stephan (1. Juni 2010)

Der Q9450 ist natürlich die energieeffizientere und modernere CPU, aber deutlich populärer ist der Q6600 (G0), der noch in vielen Rechnern steckt. Deswegen haben wir ihn gewählt, um eine praxisnahe OC-Konfiguration aufzuzeigen. Aus dem gleichen Grund wurde beispielsweise auch der E8400 im C0-Stepping und der 965 BE im C2-Stepping für den OC-Test herangezogen.


----------



## $.Crackpipeboy.$ (1. Juni 2010)

Ich freue mich auf die Zeitschrift...


----------



## Norisk699 (2. Juni 2010)

*Lob*

Ich will hiermit mein ausdrückliches Lob aussprechen.

Die Ausgabe 07/2010 ist euch so gut gelungen wie schon lange keine Ausgabe mehr davor (ich war mit den Ausgaben davor jedoch auch stets zufrieden).

Als treuer ABO-Leser konnte ich die Ausgabe auch schon fast komplett durchlesen über`s Wochenende.


Kleine Anregung anbei: 

Besonders gut gefällt mir immer euer "LEISTUNGSINDEX" (z.B. Startseite Grafikkarten 07/2010 Seite 23 rechts).

Die Tabelle könnt Ihr gerne noch weiter ausbauen.

Gut fände ich, wenn man die %-Leistung daneben in Relation mit dem aktuellen Kaufpreis stellen würde. Somit würde sich direkter bzw. besser darstellen lassen, dass man für die letzten 10% Leistung bestimmt 30-50 % Preis drauflegen muss und wo sich die Preis-Leistungssieger befinden. Das könnte man dann von mir aus mit €/1 FPS ausschildern 

Hoffentlich bin ich jetzt in diesem Thread überhaupt richtig mit meiner Anregung. *g*


----------



## kmf (2. Juni 2010)

Heft lag gestern im Briefkasten. 

Hab sie gestern abend in der Badewanne gelesen, das Wasser war hinterher eiskalt. Was für ein Hammerteil ...


----------



## fr3ak@hw12 (2. Juni 2010)

Ich würd ja auch gerne die neue Ausgabe in den Händen halten, nur leider wurde diese bisher noch nicht geliefert

Sonst habe ich die Ausgaben teilweise schon 3- 5(!) Tage vor dem eigentlichen Erscheinungsdatum bekommen.
Ich hoffe, dass die spätestens morgen kommt!


----------



## CPU-GPU (2. Juni 2010)

ausgabe ist gut. nur ein negativpunkt:

 was ich vermisst habe: laut der überschrift sollten ja im heft wärmeleitpasten getestet/aufgeführt werden. jedoch hab ich davon nix gesehen. Ist das so oder war ich einfach blind? 

@fr3ak@hw12: bei mir kommt ide ausgabe auch immer schon einige tage vor dem offiziellen termin. wundert mich dass sie bei dir noch nicht kam. das abo ist schon noch gültig oder?


----------



## fr3ak@hw12 (2. Juni 2010)

@ CPU- GPU

Jup, das Abo ist eigentlich noch gültig.
Außerdem habe ich ja damals eine Einzugsermächtigung gegeben und bisher wurde der aktuelle Abopreis auch immer automatisch abgebucht.

Habe mich mal direkt an den Abo- Service gewendet, mal schauen, was dabei rauskommt.

Wie soll ich denn ohne die PCGH leben  ?!


----------



## PCGH_Stephan (2. Juni 2010)

CPU-GPU schrieb:


> was ich vermisst habe: laut der überschrift sollten ja im heft wärmeleitpasten getestet/aufgeführt werden. jedoch hab ich davon nix gesehen. Ist das so oder war ich einfach blind?


Wurde nie für die 07/2010 angekündigt, wird aber in der 08/2010 enthalten sein. Wahrscheinlich hat dich das Bild auf S. 164 in der 06/2010 irritiert.


----------



## goliath (2. Juni 2010)

fr3ak@hw12 schrieb:


> Ich würd ja auch gerne die neue Ausgabe in den Händen halten, nur leider wurde diese bisher noch nicht geliefert
> 
> Sonst habe ich die Ausgaben teilweise schon 3- 5(!) Tage vor dem eigentlichen Erscheinungsdatum bekommen.
> Ich hoffe, dass die spätestens morgen kommt!



dito !

Bin auch Abonnent und bisher noch NICHTS hier, mehr als außergewöhnlich...

*willauchendlichlesenwill*


----------



## winpoet88 (2. Juni 2010)

Wieder ein sehr gutes Heft.....unterstützt mich bei meinem Grafikkartenneukauf! Vielen Dank und weiter so.

Greets Winpo8T


----------



## PCGH_Raff (2. Juni 2010)

Welche ist's denn geworden, wenn man fragen darf? 

MfG,
Raff


----------



## SchumiGSG9 (2. Juni 2010)

Habe beim Monitor W243D von Hyundai (Conrad) mal zugeschlagen nun noch warten bis bessere Lösungen bei den Grafikkarten kommen GTX 480 oder 470, was die Kühlung und Lautstärke Entwicklung angeht dann hole ich mir eine passende dazu. Solange nutze ich meien älteren 19 Zoll; 1280x1024; 5:4 von Samsung für Spiele wo die GTX 260 in 1920x1200 nicht reichen würde.
Mal sehen wie Star Trek Online und Anno 1404 laufen auf dem 24 Zoll; 1920x1200; 16:10.

Testbericht/e folgt in meinem PC Treat. 
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/tagebuecher/44418-tagebuch-schumigsg9s-neuer-high-end-pc.html

MFG SchumiGSG9


----------



## Leonis (2. Juni 2010)

goliath schrieb:


> dito !
> 
> Bin auch Abonnent und bisher noch NICHTS hier, mehr als außergewöhnlich...
> 
> *willauchendlichlesenwill*



Geht mir genauso, sonst ist das Heft IMMER Samstag vor dem offiziellen
Erscheinungsdatum im Briefkasten. @PCGH: Gibt es irgendwelche Probleme 
mit dem Versand in bestimmte Bundesländer?
Bin als langjähriger Abonnent nicht gerade begeistert das Heft später zu bekommen als es am Kiosk liegt... dann brauche ich kein Abo!


----------



## Krawallschachtel (3. Juni 2010)

Hallo liebes PCGH-Team,

In der aktuellen DVD Plus Ausgabe 07/10 auf Seite 118 zum Thema "Windows 7 fehlerfrei" wird unter der Rubrik "Spiele, die nicht laufen" auf Medal of Honor Allied Assault hingewiesen. 
Ich kann Ihnen versichern, dass auf meinem System inkl. Windows 7 Ultimate 64 Bit sowohl MoH Allied Assault, als auch die beiden Erweiterungen Spearhead und Breakthrough uneingeschränkt funktionieren.
Es gibt weder Abstürze, noch musste ich das bzw. die Spiele als Administrator oder im Kompatibilitätsmodus ausführen. Abgesehen von einer altbackenen Grafik, gibt es auch keinerlei Grafikfehler ( Nvidia-Karte inkl. aktuellem Treiber ). Auch sonstige Tricks, wie Eingriffe in die Konfiguration o.ä. sind nicht notwendig.

Selbstverständlich ist es nicht auszuschließen, dass es einige Leser/Spieler gibt, bei denen Probleme mit diesem Spiel, in Verbindung mit Windows 7, auftauchen. Aber ein gänzliches Ausschließen der Lauffähigkeit des Spiels halte ich daher für falsch.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen Krawallschachtel


----------



## Dark Iron Guard (3. Juni 2010)

Super Ausgabe, vor allem das Overclocking Spezial ist wirklich gelungen, aber ich bekomme meinen Amd Phenom II X6 1090T Black Edition nicht stabil zum laufen, im Windows Leerlauf kommt sehr oft ein Bluescreen. Habe alles wie in der Zeitschrift es stand befolgt, bis auf das ich den Multiplikator auf 19,5 gestellt habe damit ich die 4 Ghz erreiche. Achja Betriebssystem Windows 7 Ultimate 64 Bit habe ich gerade frisch neu aufgesetzt. Wäre schön gewesen, wenn in der Zeitschrift etwas mehr auf den Einstellungen eingegangen wäre, eine kleine Anleitung wäre ebenfalls wünschenswert gewesen. Welchen Ram habt ihr fürs OC verwendet?

Hier zu meinen Turban 1090T OC Problem:
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/overclocking-prozessoren/104034-probleme-bei-phenom-ii-1090t-oc.html#post1883906


----------



## GxGamer (4. Juni 2010)

Sehr gutes Heft, besonders der Treiberguide (Seite 54 -57) hats mir angetan. Ich merke beim Spielen optisch aber keinen Unterschied  
Ansonsten fand ich alles gleich interessant und informativ.
Auch wenn Übertakten inzwischen ein Volkssport ist und die Artikel dazu sicherlich hilfreich sind, ist es dennoch nix für mich, mir ist meine Garantie einfach lieber.
Die DVD war nicht so dolle, aber die Magazinvariante gibs halt nicht. Die Videos kennt man schon und das Rückblicksvideo war zwar interessant, hat mich aber nicht vom Stuhl gehauen. Von der Software hat nur der Ashampoo Clipfinder HD den Weg auf meine Platte gefunden. Die DVD wird einfach nicht besser


----------



## goliath (4. Juni 2010)

Leonis schrieb:


> Geht mir genauso, sonst ist das Heft IMMER Samstag vor dem offiziellen
> Erscheinungsdatum im Briefkasten. @PCGH: Gibt es irgendwelche Probleme
> mit dem Versand in bestimmte Bundesländer?
> Bin als langjähriger Abonnent nicht gerade begeistert das Heft später zu bekommen als es am Kiosk liegt... dann brauche ich kein Abo!



Hallo ?!

Meine Ausgabe ist immer noch nicht da !!!!

Jetzt schon quasi 1 Woche Verspätung !

Also ich muss mal sagen liebe PCGH Eure neue Abo-Betreuung ist echt fürn A....

Erst bekomm ich gar keine Prämie, dann nach mehrmaligen Kontakten die Falsche usw...
Und jetzt werden noch nicht mal mehr die Zeitschriften richtig rausgeschickt ...

Da scheint aber einiges verkehrt zu laufen


----------



## Bioschnitzel (4. Juni 2010)

goliath schrieb:


> Hallo ?!
> 
> Meine Ausgabe ist immer noch nicht da !!!!
> 
> ...




Ich glaube nicht das PCGH die Post beeinflussen kann.


----------



## Dark Iron Guard (4. Juni 2010)

Bei mir haben die sich bei der Prämie mit der t-Shirt Größe vertan. Nach Rückmeldung hat sich das dann erledigt, hoffentlich kommt auch das Richtige. 

Super im Heft fande ich auch 140er triple Radiatoren und 40 Monitore im Test (da kommt man bei 27 Zoll für 330€ schon fast in Verlegenheit, sich so einen neben einen 24 Zoll als 2. Monitor anzuschaffen). Schön wären mehr Wakü Tests und dazu Einkaufsführer. Bei mir kommt noch eine Wakü ins Haus und da wäre das mal sehr interessant Tests zu Radiatoren in verschiedenen Größen, Schläuche, Ausgleichsbehälter, CPU Kühler, Korrosionschutz, Pumpen, Pumpenentkopplung und GPU Kühler, da man sich sonst immer auf die wenigen Tests im Internet verlassen muss und man nichts von offizieller Seite weiß.

Edit: Einen Lüfter Einkaufsführer (mit Noiseblockern) wäre auch mal super, damit man die alle mal auf einen Blick hat, ich finde die Einkaufsführer immer mit das beste am ganzen Magazin. Gehören aber bei neueren Tests auch gleich aktualisiert z.B. fehlt das Asus Rampage III Extreme (falls das ein Test im Heft sein sollte mit den 4 halb Sterne).


----------



## Auge (4. Juni 2010)

40 Monitore im Test.

Warum fehlt der 30" von Dell?
Der schneidet bei Prad.de recht gut ab.


----------



## goliath (4. Juni 2010)

Fr3@k schrieb:


> Ich glaube nicht das PCGH die Post beeinflussen kann.



Die Post nicht, aber die Qualität der Abobetreuung. 

Ich habe 4 (in Worten: VIER) Monate auf meine Prämie gewartet, letztendlich wurde ich an der Hotline immer abgewimmelt und verar.... 
und nach gefühlten 100mal telef. und emailen kam endlich ein Paket mit einer falschen Prämie 

Und jetzt noch sowas... 
wenns an der Post liegt, ok.. aber irgendwie glaub ich nicht daran sondern dass die eher in der Versandzentrale o.ä. was falsch gemacht haben


----------



## mixxed_up (4. Juni 2010)

PCGH_Marco schrieb:


> Ich bitte dich, vorher das Heft zu lesen und dann zu kritisieren. Gern schicke ich dir eine Ausgabe zu - einfach eine PN mit Anschrift an mich senden.
> 
> Grüße
> Marco




Hey, ihr verteilt Gratisausgaben?

Kann ich mein Abo ja kündigen ... hrhr ...


----------



## Leonis (4. Juni 2010)

goliath schrieb:


> Hallo ?!
> 
> Meine Ausgabe ist immer noch nicht da !!!!
> 
> ...


Da am Donnerstag immer noch nichts da war, habe ich mal bei der Abo Betreuung angerufen. Die nette Dame verprach mir gleich ein Exemplar noch mal rauszuschicken. Bin mal gespannt wann und vor allem ob überhaupt etwas ankommt. Scheine ja nicht der einzige zu sein!


----------



## Leonis (5. Juni 2010)

Oh Wunder, das Heft ist da! Allerdings die Ersatzsendung. Scheint das ursprüngliche Heft wohl verloren gegangen zu sein.


----------



## SchumiGSG9 (5. Juni 2010)

Hat wohl der Postbote gelesen oder dein Nachbar aus Kasten geklaut.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (5. Juni 2010)

So, diesen Monat will ich mal wieder meckern. Der Radiatortest war zwar gut und der Monitortest nicht schlecht (was eher an der verfügbaren Geräten krankt - auch wenn ihr eine merkwürdige Verteilung des Testfeldes habt: Die 17% der Leser, die <25" wollen, bekommen 50% des Testfeldes, wärend die 43%, die 24" und die 36%, die >24" wollen, jeweils 25% erhalten), aber an anderer Stelle...:
1) Der High-End-Mainboardartikel gibt schon wieder keine Informationen darüber, wo die Praxis-Vorteile gegenüber günstigen Modellen liegen. Die in der Einleitung besprochenen Leistungsvorteile dürften entscheidend von der CPU und den Grafikkarten abhängen, nicht vom 500€+500€-für-neues-Gehäuse-Mainboard.
2) Die RAM-Zeitreise... (nicht alles große Fehler, aber wenn ich schon dabei bin, sprech ich auch Kleinigkeiten an):

"ein RAM-Modul (oder DIMM) ist in einem Artikel, der SIMMs mit abdeckt, die falsche Formulierung
"EDO-RAM - die richtige Bank für Pentium I und II": SD-RAM müsste bereits zu PI-Zeiten auf dem Markt gewesen sein und ist nach meiner Beobachtung der klar dominierende Speichertyp in PII-Systemen und auch im Sinne der Leistung und nach Intels Vorlagen "die richtige Bank"
"...Intels 810. Er wurde Mitte 1999 veröffentlicht, ... für den Sockel 370 ... und unterstützte neben EDO-RAM das bereits verfügbare SDR-SDRAM." Ist zwar richtig, suggeriert aber, dass er der erste mit dieser Unterstützung war. Ich weis zugegebenermaßen nicht, wer das war, aber der Pentium1 mit 439TX, den ich hier habe, verwendet auf alle Fälle schon SD-RAM.
"Die SD-RAM-Ära reichte bis zu den 815er Chips von Intel, die 2001..." Wenn ich mich erinnere, habt ihr selbst anno2001 noch KT133/SDR System als preislich sinnvollere Alternative gegenüber KT266/DDR Systemen empfohlen und für P4 war bis zum erscheinen des 845E (Mai 02) sowieso SDR die einzige Option im subd-RAMBUS-Preissegment.
RAMBUS ist kein Hersteller, sondern ein Entwickler. RAMBUS-Module kamen *Wiki* von Infineon, Hynix, Samsung, Micron und Elpida. (zumindest waren deren Preisabsprachen mitverantwortlich für die hohen Preise)
Vielleicht hätte man näher erklären sollen (z.B. an Stelle des CBild-Niveau-Luftpumpenvergleich, der fast einen Absatz einnimmt...), warum SDR-SDRAM 200 MHz für die Bandbreite eines 400MHz RDRAM benötigt hätte, obwohl letzterer mit DDR arbeitet.
"mit der Chipsatz-Reihe 845 ... Intel ... erstmals DDR-Unterstützung": Wie bereits oben erwähnt bot die 845-Reihe knapp die Hälfte ihrer Laufbahn lang keine DDR-Unterstützung.
"...Chipsätze mir Unterstützung für DDR-SDRAM... AMD760 sowie der KT133A und KT266..." Preisfrage: Welcher der drei akzeptiert DDR-Module nur wenn man die passenden Kerben reinfeilt und dann auch nur für 1ms?
"Intel setzte von 2002 bis 2004 mit den Mainboard-Chips der Serien 845, 865 und 915 für Pentium4-CPUs ebenfalls auf DDR": 845 vs. 845E hatte ich ja schon, 848 und 875 fehlen ebenso wie E7205 -der erste Dual-Channel-Intel-Chipsatz- und der 915 war der erste DDR2 Chipsatz und wurde von Intel selbst afaik auch nur dafür genutzt. (Mainboardhersteller bzw. Asrock setzten noch drei Jahre später auf Intel-DDR1 in Form des 865)
Die Preisentwicklung in der Grafik reicht 5 Jahre zurück, der Artikel 15 Jahre.
3) "Win7 fehlerfrei" ist nicht fehlerfrei. Z.B. unterstützen nicht alle Athlon64 Hardware-Visualisierung. Pacifica wurde erst 3 Jahre später eingeführt und laut Wiki nie in So939 oder So754 Athlons integriert.


----------



## newjohnny (6. Juni 2010)

Nette Aufzählung

Mir ist bei der Zeitreise der Arbeitsspeichermodule auch ein Fehler aufgefallen: DDR2 Ram war schon lange vor dem Phenom2 weit verbreitet, wenn nicht der Standart...
Seit 2006 war DDR2 der Produktionsdominator, DDR1 war seit 2005/6 das Auslaufmodell...
Und: Auch heute ist das Preis-Leistungs-Verhältnis von DDR2 meiner Meinung nach besser als das von DDR3.


----------



## Taitan (6. Juni 2010)

Also die PCGH scheint den obigen Beiträgen zur Folge die schlauesten Leser zu haben.


----------



## checkermitwecker (7. Juni 2010)

enno2010 schrieb:


> wenn man mal schaut wie getestet wird , alte bzw. bei manchen test unterschiedliche treiber bei ati - grakas , dann frag ich mich ob das da irgendwas falsch läuft . oder sind da die redakteure gekauft ? es kann nich sein das ne graka , welche enorm viel strom braucht und laut is und nur etwas schneller als ne ati 5870 hochgelobt wird . ich als it-systemtechniker kann da nur den kopf schütteln wenn ich die test lese . oder bei intel . da wird nicht gesagt das die 64 bit von amd in lizenz bei intel ist und der integrierte speicherkontroller auch von amd kommt ! warum nicht ? warum wird intel immer so hoch gelobt und amd so schlecht ? und das wird in dieser ausgabe genauso wieder sein wie in den anderen !




Ich kann die Testkriterien mittlerweile auch nicht mehr nachvollziehen und wittere Kommerz dahinter ...
So vermisse ich im GROß angekündigtem AM3 Motherboard-Test in diesem Heft IMMER noch den Test zum Asrock 890fx deluxe3 (welcher bereits online seit LÄNGEREM zurückgehalten wurde!!!) wenn das keine Politik ist, dann weiss ich auch nicht 
Es handelt sich, wie gesagt, um einen Test zu einem FX Board, welches zudem bereits in einem ersten online Test super getestet wurde (bisher EINZIGER test!). Das Board gefällt vor allem durch sein ausgezeichnetes Preis/Leistungsverhältnis und seine Ausgewogenheit. Natürlich zahlt Asrock niemandem Geld für positive Tests ...
Ich bin wirklich stark verärgert und fühle mich mittlerweile mittelschwer verarscht 
Ich würde sehr gerne mal stichhaltige Gründe hören warum der Test so lange zurückgehalten wird. An einem fehlenden Testsample seitens Asrock kann es nicht liegen, die sind da immer sehr fix und kolant.

Ich bin wirklich kein Asrock-Jünger oder gar Angestellter, aber ich bin ein Fan von guter Ware zu einem guten Preis! Vor allem sollte (was Mainboards angeht) die Ware funktional und ALLTAGSTAUGLICH sein! Ein Board welches (rein theoretisch) die allerhöchsten OC Werte nebst Stickstoff-Kühlung bringt ist dies nicht gerade 

Ich möchte diesen Post keineswegs als "Rufmord" oder sonstiger "übler Nachrede" verstanden wissen. Ich stelle lediglich Fakten fest und hinterfrage Dinge!


----------



## PCGH_Carsten (7. Juni 2010)

Ist es ein Faktum, dass wir einen Test zurückhalten? Das würde ja bedeuten, dass wir einen Test fertiggestellt haben und ihn absichtlich nicht veröffentlichen.

Da du das a) nicht wissen kannst und b) es nicht stimmt, handelt es sich mitnichten um ein Faktum.


----------



## checkermitwecker (7. Juni 2010)

Hallo Carsten!

Aber begründen kannst Du mir dieses Faktum noch immer nicht, oder? Es isr wirklich auffallend, dass der Test zurückgehalten wurde! Ich rede da nicht unbedingt von PCGH, sondern generell vom GESAMTEN Markt! Kann es sein, dass es da ein Verbot oder ein Stop irgendeines Herstellers gab?
Was kann es sonst für stichhaltige Gründe geben, Carsten?


----------



## McZonk (7. Juni 2010)

Äh, woher *weißt* du denn überhaupt dass die Redaktion diesen Test zurückhält? Fakten, Beweise bitte. Schieb den Spielball doch jetzt nicht derart an Carsten weiter, sondern erklär uns erst mal woher du diese _Theorie _nimmst.


----------



## Painkiller (7. Juni 2010)

McZonk schrieb:


> Äh, woher *weißt* du denn überhaupt dass die Redaktion diesen Test zurückhält? Fakten, Beweise bitte. Schieb den Spielball doch jetzt nicht derart an Carsten weiter, sondern erklär uns erst mal woher du diese _Theorie _nimmst.


 
Da bin ich ja auch mal gespannt.... Könnte glatt aus der Bild-Zeitung stammen.  

Solange ich PCGHW lese, hab ich noch nie gehört das ein Test absichtlich zurückgehalten worden ist.... Warum auch sollten sie sowas machen?


----------



## McZonk (7. Juni 2010)

<<Painkiller>> schrieb:


> Warum auch sollten sie sowas machen?



Carsten hat diese Frage schon beantwortet.  



PCGH_Carsten schrieb:


> Das würde ja bedeuten, dass wir einen Test fertiggestellt  haben und ihn absichtlich nicht veröffentlichen.
> 
> Da du das a) nicht wissen kannst und b) es nicht stimmt, handelt es sich  mitnichten um ein Faktum.


Ich finde es nur sehr dreist solche Theorien ohne irgend eine Spur von Beweis/Faktum in den Raum zu stellen, an  ihnen festzuhalten und sie maximal "auf alle Medien" auszuweiten. Aber  ein "Fakt" bleibt das natürlich immer, schließlich weiß man das! Ich zieh mich mal lieber aus der  Diskussion zurück, bevor mir noch die Hutschnur hochgeht.


----------



## checkermitwecker (7. Juni 2010)

Hallo Mr.Zonk!

Das kann ich Dir plausibel erklären!

1.) Zum Asus Crosshair VI gabs schon Vorab-Tests, da war das Board noch garnicht draussen!

2.) Das Asrock 890fx deluxe3 ist nun schon satt NEN MONAT auf dem Markt. Trotzdem hat sich noch niemand ernsthaft bemüht nen Test auf die Beine zu stellen, obwohl das Board echt super ist.

3.) Da Asrock ja von Asus gegründet wurde, kann ich mir gut vorstellen, das Asus daran interessiert ist erst die sauteuren Crosshair Schnittchen zu verscheuern, bevor sie es zulassen, dass ein Brett aus "eigenem" Hause die ach so tolle Referenz-Platine kanibalisiert.

Beweisen kann ich letzteres natürlich nicht, aber jeder der bis drei zählen kann, einen gesunden Menschenverstand hat und nicht an den Weihnachtsmann glaubt muss spätestens jetzt wissen das da gewaltig was faul ist!


----------



## Painkiller (7. Juni 2010)

Damit wirfst du ASUS und PCGHW vor, Absprachen bei Mainboardtest zu veranstallten...
Und sei mir nicht böse, aber diese Anschuldigung ist sehr hart. Und ohne Beweise solltest du damit nicht anfangen. Denn wenn sich die Beweislage nur auf Vermutungen stützt kannst du dir hier ganz schnell ein Eigentor einfangen.... 

btw. wer suchet der findet. Es gibt sehr wohl Tests zum Asrock-Board...

Asrock 890fx deluxe3 test - Google-Suche


----------



## checkermitwecker (7. Juni 2010)

Hallo Painkiller!

Ja genau, besagten Test meine ich! Das ist eben jener EINZIGE! 

Ich warte immer noch auf die plausible Erklärung warum das Board noch nicht ansatzweise getestet wurde, oder sonst irgendwie erwähnt! 
Mag sich da niemand herablassen und etwas dazu sagen? Sonst wurde doch auch so ziemlich jede Platine getestet. Bin immer noch auf der Suche nach dem WARUM!?

Ausserdem habe ich lediglich das Gebahren zwischen Asus und Asrock in Frage gestellt. Oder konntest Du irgendwo etwas von Absprachen zwischen Asus und PCGH lesen? Das kam wohl eher von Dir  was mir, nun wo Du es erwähnst, auch Anlass zum Nachdenken gibt ...


----------



## Painkiller (7. Juni 2010)

Für mich kam dieser Teil so rüber als gebe es Absprachen deiner Meinung nach...



> 3.) Da Asrock ja von Asus gegründet wurde, kann ich mir gut vorstellen, *das Asus daran interessiert ist* erst die sauteuren Crosshair Schnittchen zu verscheuern, *bevor sie es zulassen*, dass ein Brett aus "eigenem" Hause die ach so tolle Referenz-Platine kanibalisiert.


----------



## checkermitwecker (7. Juni 2010)

Hallo Painkiller!

Stellen wir doch mal ganz sachlich und unvoreingenommen folgende Sachverhalte fest:

1.) Es handelt sich bei den Artikeln um Mainboards welche, nicht nur für die jeweiligen Hersteller, ein großes Geschäft auf dem deutschen Markt sind.

2.) Es gibt da eine Muttergesellschaft, welche einen kleinen "Ableger" hat, der sich ziemlich gemausert hat und anschickt dem "großen Bruder" das Wasser zu reichen.

3.) Tests zu diversen, sündhaft teuren Boards, sind schneller draussen als man PIEP sagen kann. Aber, selbst nach über einem MONAT!, kein einziger Test zum Asrock Board.

4.) Kommen wir also noch einmal auf Punkt 1.) zurück: Was also sollte bei all diesen Sachverhalten näher liegen als monetäre Beweggründe???
Ich will jetzt niemandem irgendetwas unterstellen! Ich stelle lediglich Fakten in den Raum zum Nachdenken! Also bitte NICHT PERSÖNLICH nehmen!

5.) Selbst viele Deutsche (welche im allgemeinen sehr gutgläubig und hilfsbereit sind) sind nicht mehr so dumm zu glauben, dass es einen Weihnachtsmann gibt und große Industriefirmen nach dem "Samariter-Prinzip" arbeiten!!!

P.S.: Ich warte immer noch gespannt auf eine mögliche Erklärung zum fehlenden Test des Mainboards! Wie eingangs erwähnt kann es an einem fehlenden Testsample Seitens Asrock nicht mangeln! Das weiss ich aus ziemlich zuverlässiger Quelle 

Keine Antwort ist auch eine ...


----------



## quantenslipstream (7. Juni 2010)

Ich weiß ja nicht, wie das so läuft, aber ich kann mir jetzt nicht so vorstellen, dass PCGH beim Onlineshop ein Brett kauft und das dann testet.
Es müssen immer ein paar sein, damit sich eine Einstellung reproduzieren lässt und das muss eben sehr professionell und durchdacht durchgeführt werden und vielleicht gab es bisher noch keine Möglichkeit diesen Test durchzuführen, weil einer der Punkte nicht erfüllt ist.


----------



## PCGH_Carsten (7. Juni 2010)

checkermitwecker,
Es freut mich, dass du uns jetzt nicht mehr unterstellst, einen fertigen Test zurückzuhalten (Stichwort "Fakturm"). Danke für deine Einsicht!


----------



## checkermitwecker (7. Juni 2010)

Hallo Carsten!

Das habe ich auch niemals unterstellt! Das war leider immer nur "Eure" Ansicht!  Wenn man nicht testet, dann kann man auch nichts zurückhalten!

Die Frage ist immer noch (jetzt endgültig zum ALLERLETZTEN mal): "WARUM gibt es noch keinen repräsentativen Test vom Asrock 890fx deluxe3???"

Und nun kommt mir bitte nicht mit diesem abgespeisten semi/prof Halbtest der kursiert!


----------



## PCGH_Carsten (7. Juni 2010)

checkermitwecker,
In deinem ersten Posting hier im Thread schreibst du "So vermisse ich im GROß angekündigtem AM3 Motherboard-Test in diesem Heft IMMER noch den Test zum Asrock 890fx deluxe3 (welcher bereits online seit LÄNGEREM zurückgehalten wurde!!!) wenn das keine Politik ist, dann weiss ich auch nicht" und stellst das gleich mehrfach als "Faktum" dar. Das ist sehr wohl eine Unterstellung - denn wie du schreibst kann man ja nichts zurückhalten, was man nicht getestet hat. Das Datum eine Posteingangsstempels ist zudem mitnichten gleichzusetzen mit einem fertigen Test.

Also nochmal: Wir halten nichts zurück.

Warum das Board noch nicht getestet wurde? Mögliche Gründe könnten sein:
- es ist kein Online-Test geplant, sondern nur einer für's Heft. Und das erscheint erst wieder am 7. Juli.
- es ist für's letzte Heft zu spät angekommen (kein Ahnung ob es so ist).
- der zuständige Redakteur hat
a) Urlaub
b) ist auf einer ostasiatischen Messe vor Ort.

Von kursierenden Halbtests und/oder nicht vorhandener Tests anderer Magazine weiß ich leider nichts.


----------



## checkermitwecker (7. Juni 2010)

Warum sollte sich jemand die Mühe machen etwas zu testen, um den Test wenn er denn rauskommen soll, erst wieder zu überarbeiten?

Was ich von Anfang an meinte war: "Warum wird das Board ÜBERHAUPT nicht getestet? Bzw. warum wird es strikt ignoriert?" 

Bei solch einer Zeitspanne kann mir auch keiner was von "der Hamster hat gekalbt" "es ist gerade ne "Ostasiatische Messe" oder "der zuständige Redakteur bräunt sich gerade auf Bali" erzählen.
Nur um das hier noch einmal unmissverständlich klar zu machen: Ich richte meine Kritik nicht ausschließlich an PCGH! Es ist ein Faktum das das Board scheinbar seit geraumer Zeit geschnitten wird.

Zu einem späteren Zeitpunkt wäre dieser Test dann jedoch nicht mehr sonderlich glaubwürdig. Die Offensichtlichkeit, das hier irgendetwas im argen liegt sticht viel zu sehr hervor.
Meine Vermutung zielt in die Richtung das "NOCH" niemand einen Test raus bringen darf, der evtl. den Markt beeinflusst. Dies ist wie gesagt nur eine Vermutung. Evtl. bestehen auch irgendwelche Auflagen zwischen den Herstellern? Wettbewerbsklauseln etc? Wer weiss wer weiss?
Und das mit dem Kennedy-Attentat war auch ne gaaanz faule Sache ...
(sollte ein Scherz sein)

Aber nun mal im ernst: Es würde mich wirklich brennend interessieren was dahinter steckt!


----------



## checkermitwecker (7. Juni 2010)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Ich weiß ja nicht, wie das so läuft, aber ich kann mir jetzt nicht so vorstellen, dass PCGH beim Onlineshop ein Brett kauft und das dann testet.
> Es müssen immer ein paar sein, damit sich eine Einstellung reproduzieren lässt und das muss eben sehr professionell und durchdacht durchgeführt werden und vielleicht gab es bisher noch keine Möglichkeit diesen Test durchzuführen, weil einer der Punkte nicht erfüllt ist.


 
Das wäre natürlich eine mögliche Ursache intern für PCGH. Aber warum ist GENERELL kein Test draussen? Und das nicht erst seit gestern, sondern seit geraumer Zeit? Und das zudem das Thema 890 FX Boards (die Betonung liegt auf "FX") ein brandheisses Thema ist, was zZ. fast jeden Schrauber interessiert (die Intel-Jünger mal bitte weg hören) kommt noch erschwerend hinzu!

Wieso also hört und liest man davon nichts, obwohl es doch in letzter Zeit DAS Top Thema war und soooo hochgejubelt wurde?

Fragen über Fragen ....


----------



## quantenslipstream (7. Juni 2010)

Keine Ahnung, wieso es noch keinen guten Test gibt, musst du Asrock fragen.
Und ich denke mal, dass die meisten AMD Fans sowieso kein FX Board nehmen, da sie es schlichtweg nicht brauchen.

Mich interessiert das Board z.B. überhaupt nicht. 
Mich würde schon der Lüfter auf den SpaWas stören.


----------



## checkermitwecker (7. Juni 2010)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Keine Ahnung, wieso es noch keinen guten Test gibt, musst du Asrock fragen.
> Und ich denke mal, dass die meisten AMD Fans sowieso kein FX Board nehmen, da sie es schlichtweg nicht brauchen.
> 
> Mich interessiert das Board z.B. überhaupt nicht.
> Mich würde schon der Lüfter auf den SpaWas stören.


 

Och, der Lüfter ist eigentlich ganz moderat. Auch ansonsten ist das Board echt ne Wucht. Noch nutze ich kein CF, habe mir aber allein schon aus dem Grunde der Zukunfssicherheit (späteres eventuelles Nachrüsten) alle Türen offen gehalten. Ich gehörte zudem noch zu den Glückspilzen welche die erste Bestellwelle bei einem bekannten, großen Hardwareversender mit dem Anfangsbuchstaben "A" ausgenutzt haben und das Board für 109,90 € geschossen  warum also kein FX Board zum Preis eines GX nehmen?


----------



## PCGH_Carsten (7. Juni 2010)

checkermitwecker schrieb:


> Aber nun mal im ernst: Es würde mich wirklich brennend interessieren was dahinter steckt!


Nichts. Entschuldige die unspektakuläre Antwort.



checkermitwecker schrieb:


> warum also kein FX Board zum Preis eines GX nehmen?


Ich würde lieber die integrierte Grafik haben, als die  balkenverlängernde MGPU-Technik.


----------



## checkermitwecker (7. Juni 2010)

PCGH_Carsten schrieb:


> Nichts. Entschuldige die unspektakuläre Antwort.
> 
> 
> Ich würde lieber die integrierte Grafik haben, als die  balkenverlängernde MGPU-Technik.



Aus welchem Grunde ziehst Du eine integrierte Grafik einer Multi GPU Lösung vor? Weil Du nur Solitair und Tetris spielst, oder weil 2 GraKas einfach zu teuer sind?  (vorsicht SATIRE)

Ne einfache, alte, single PCIe GraKa bekommst Du schon für 10 Euro gebraucht im Galopp hinterher geworfen. Warum also ein Board nehmen bei dem die Onboard Grafik (sofern sie nicht deaktiviert ist) die bessere Single (oder auch multi) GPU ausbremst? Falls die Erstkarte mal ausfällt, reicht die Notfallkarte dann immer noch.

Gleichwohl gebe ich Dir recht, das man sich schon gut überlegen sollte mit welchen Karten man CF macht. Ist nicht überall sooo lohnenswert, obwohl aus Gründen der Lanes wenn dann beim FX Board zu empfehlen.

P.S.: Aus welchem Grund gibts denn nun keinen Test? Kann ja wohl schwerlich an Asrock liegen, oder?


----------



## checkermitwecker (7. Juni 2010)

Könnte natürlich auch sein das Du nen grünen Daumen hast und extremst Strom sparen willst, in dem Falle befleissige ich mich eines moderateren Tones und gebe Dir natürlich recht, das eine integrierte Grafik um Längen besser ist.


----------



## quantenslipstream (7. Juni 2010)

PCGH_Carsten schrieb:


> Ich würde lieber die integrierte Grafik haben, als die balkenverlängernde MGPU-Technik.


 
Ich nehme nur dann Onboard, wenn ich sie auch nutzen will, daher ist ein G/GX Brett für mich nicht so interessant.
FX weil man da noch ein paar Ecken mehr rausholen kann, aber ich nutze die 46 Lanes auch nicht.



checkermitwecker schrieb:


> Aus welchem Grunde ziehst Du eine integrierte Grafik einer Multi GPU Lösung vor? Weil Du nur Solitair und Tetris spielst, oder weil 2 GraKas einfach zu teuer sind?  (vorsicht SATIRE)


 
Weil man daraus recht einfach ein Office System machen kann, bzw. es nicht so sehr stört, wenn die GraKa kaputt ist und man auf Ersatz warten muss. 



checkermitwecker schrieb:


> Ne einfache, alte, single PCIe GraKa bekommst Du schon für 10 Euro gebraucht im Galopp hinterher geworfen. Warum also ein Board nehmen bei dem die Onboard Grafik (sofern sie nicht deaktiviert ist) die bessere Single (oder auch multi) GPU ausbremst? Falls die Erstkarte mal ausfällt, reicht die Notfallkarte dann immer noch.


 
Die Onboard bremst nichts aus, wenn sie nicht gebraucht wird, schaltet sie ab.



checkermitwecker schrieb:


> Gleichwohl gebe ich Dir recht, das man sich schon gut überlegen sollte mit welchen Karten man CF macht. Ist nicht überall sooo lohnenswert, obwohl aus Gründen der Lanes wenn dann beim FX Board zu empfehlen.


 
Aber die vielen Lanes braucht man nicht und entweder macht mal Multi GPU gleich oder man lässt es.
Eine zwei Graka reinzubauen, wenn die eine zu langsam wird, ist sehr sinnfrei, denn dann gibts schon lange neue Grakas, die schneller sind als das dann zu erwartende Multi GPU Gespann.



checkermitwecker schrieb:


> P.S.: Aus welchem Grund gibts denn nun keinen Test? Kann ja wohl schwerlich an Asrock liegen, oder?


 
Ich tippe mal, dass es entweder an Asrock liegt oder an der mangelnden Zeit. 

Andererseits weiß ich auch nicht, wie genau die letzen Posts zum Feedback passen.


----------



## checkermitwecker (7. Juni 2010)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Ich nehme nur dann Onboard, wenn ich sie auch nutzen will, daher ist ein G/GX Brett für mich nicht so interessant.
> FX weil man da noch ein paar Ecken mehr rausholen kann, aber ich nutze die 46 Lanes auch nicht.
> 
> 
> ...



Vielleicht will ich mir ja später (sofern es neue CPUs gibt die nicht mehr ganz so sehr ausbremsen) auch 2 völlig neue Grafikkarten holen? Wer weiss? Schonmal über diese Lösungsmöglichkeit nachgedacht? Vermutlich nicht 
Ich will mir nur alle Türen offen halten und das kann ich (unbestrittener Weise) mit nem FX Board nun mal am besten.

Zum Rest brauche ich nicht viel zu sagen. Im Grunde widerholst Du das was ich gesagt habe, stellst es aber 2 Sätze später gegen mich. 

P.S.: Frage mich auch gerade was der Post jetzt sollte


----------



## quantenslipstream (7. Juni 2010)

checkermitwecker schrieb:


> Vielleicht will ich mir ja später (sofern es neue CPUs gibt die nicht mehr ganz so sehr ausbremsen) auch 2 völlig neue Grafikkarten holen? Wer weiss? Schonmal über diese Lösungsmöglichkeit nachgedacht? Vermutlich nicht


 
Weil auch das sinnfrei ist. 
Solange ATI ihre Multi GPU Probleme nicht beseitigt hat, taugen sie zum Spielen einfach nicht.



checkermitwecker schrieb:


> Ich will mir nur alle Türen offen halten und das kann ich (unbestrittener Weise) mit nem FX Board nun mal am besten.


 
Aber wieso mehr Geld ausgeben, wenn mans nicht wirklich braucht?
Oder willst du auch ein 700 Watt Netzteil kaufen, weil du dir die Möglichkeit offen halten willst?
Wieso dann einen 6 Kerner kaufen, wenn die wahrscheinlioch stärkeren Bulldozer auch da laufen?



checkermitwecker schrieb:


> Zum Rest brauche ich nicht viel zu sagen. Im Grunde widerholst Du das was ich gesagt habe, stellst es aber 2 Sätze später gegen mich.


 
Ich setzt gar nichts gegen dich und ich wiederhole auch nicht das, was du schreibst, ich stelle meine eigene Meinung auf, das ist alles.
Ob sie sich mit deiner deckt oder nicht, ist mir recht egal.


----------



## checkermitwecker (7. Juni 2010)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Weil auch das sinnfrei ist.
> Solange ATI ihre Multi GPU Probleme nicht beseitigt hat, taugen sie zum Spielen einfach nicht.
> 
> 
> ...




hmmmm ... ich habe zwar kein Germanistik studiert, aber wenn jemand einen widerholt, nur eben mit anderen Worten, dann kann man das nicht gerade als "eigene Meinung" bezeichnen, meinst Du nicht? 

Zum zweiten Punkt muss ich Dir recht geben. Ich wahr und bin auch keiner dieser "ich kauf mir alles was gut klingt, sobald es raus kommt" Typen. Halte nen Sechskerner (es sei denn man wirbelt am Rechner mit Datenmengen noch und nöcher) für, wie würdest Du sagen?, sinnfrei. 4 Kerne laufen meist schneller.

Punkt eins kann man erstmal auch so stehen lassen. Deswegen besitze ich ja auch (noch) keine CF Lösung, ich halte mir lediglich, wie nun bereits zweimal erwähnt, alle Wege offen.

Mit dem Netzteil ist das so eine Sache ... nicht die Wattzahl ist entscheidend, sondern wieviel Spannung an den einzelnen Anschlüssen  anliegt und vor allem wie KONSTANT sie ist. So viel zum Thema Netzteil. Ist eine Sache der Qualität, nicht der Quantität.
Irgendwann stösst jedes Netzteil mal an seine Grenzen, diese sind jedoch bei 700 Watt ohne CF nur sehr schwer bis garnicht zu erreichen. Oder willst Du mit deinem Netzteil nen Atommeiler speisen?


----------



## PCGH_Marc (7. Juni 2010)

Ich wäre mal für back to topic, Jungs.


----------



## quantenslipstream (7. Juni 2010)

checkermitwecker schrieb:


> hmmmm ... ich habe zwar kein Germanistik studiert, aber wenn jemand einen widerholt, nur eben mit anderen Worten, dann kann man das nicht gerade als "eigene Meinung" bezeichnen, meinst Du nicht?


 
Wo wiederhole ich denn das, was du sagst?



checkermitwecker schrieb:


> Mit dem Netzteil ist das so eine Sache ... nicht die Wattzahl ist entscheidend, sondern wieviel Spannung an den einzelnen Anschlüssen anliegt und vor allem wie KONSTANT sie ist. So viel zum Thema Netzteil. Ist eine Sache der Qualität, nicht der Quantität.


 
Nö, da liegst du nicht richtig. Entscheident ist, was an der 12 Volt Schiene anliegt und die Spannung ist da immer die gleiche, nämlich 12 Volt. 
Die Leistung auf dieser Leitung muss stimmen, dann klappts auch mit einem guten Netzteil.



checkermitwecker schrieb:


> Irgendwann stösst jedes Netzteil mal an seine Grenzen, diese sind jedoch bei 700 Watt ohne CF nur sehr schwer bis garnicht zu erreichen. Oder willst Du mit deinem Netzteil nen Atommeiler speisen?


 
Wieso, wenn man ein effizientes Netzteil hat, dann braucht es auch nicht viel Strom, egal obs nun ein 400 oder 700 Watt Modell ist.


----------



## checkermitwecker (8. Juni 2010)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Wo wiederhole ich denn das, was du sagst?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



womit Du schon wieder mal falsch liegst ... die Effizienz des Netzteils hat herzlich wenig mit dessen Leistung zu tun. Diese schicken "80+ Gold" usw. Bezeichnungen dienen lediglich dazu den WIRKUNGSGRAD fest zu legen! 
Um es mal für Dich zu übersetzen: Das drückt die Prozentzahl aus in der die aufgenommene Leistung auf das Mainboard/ die Komponenten übertragen werden! 

Zu Punkt 2 liegst Du leider auch falsch, das üben wir nochmal 
Es liegen eben NICHT immer konstant 12V an, sondern auch mal 11,96, 12,07, 12,0 usw usw usw.! Es ist nicht möglich das eine Spannung "fluktuationsfrei" irgendwo anliegt (auch wenn dies dann kaum noch messbar ist). Na klar kannst Du Kondensatoren und Wandler noch und nöcher in ein Netzteil ballern, doch das steht dann in keinem Verhältnis mehr zum Nutzen!

Zu Punkt 1 muss ich nicht mehr viel sagen! Jeder hier kann sich mal unsere Posts ducrhlesen und sich sein eigenes Bild machen 

Aber nun mal zurück zum Thema, wir wurden schon angeraunzt 

Lass uns also nicht über die Auswirkungen der Sonne auf das Liebesleben der Pflastersteine reden, sondern vielmehr warum im Motherboard-Test der Ausgabe 07/10 das Asrock 890fx deluxe3 noch immer nicht drin war!?
Ist mir ein echtes Rätsel!?!?!? Wäre doch gerade interessant ein "FX Board" zu testen, welches der "etablierten Garde" mal etwas Feuer unterm Ar... macht, oder?


----------



## PCGH_Carsten (8. Juni 2010)

Zu Mainboard-Tests kann ich nichts sagen, weil ich keine Mainboards teste – Sorry. ;D



checkermitwecker schrieb:


> Könnte natürlich auch sein das Du nen grünen Daumen hast und extremst Strom sparen willst, in dem Falle befleissige ich mich eines moderateren Tones und gebe Dir natürlich recht, das eine integrierte Grafik um Längen besser ist.


Bei mir wandern die ausgedienten Boards regelmäßig in der Futterkette abwärts - erst in den Rechner der Freundin, dann in den HTPC. Auf beiden wird nicht gezockt, also reicht anständige Onboard-Grafik für alles aus.

Außerdem ist's mal nett, wenn ich meine Spiele-Grafikkarte für's benchen von irgendwas im anderen System benötige: Mit integrierter Grafik kann ich dann weiterhin Werte im Excel eintragen oder im Youtube was schauen. Klar - mit einer zweiten fetten 3D-Karte könnte ich das auch, kostet aber mehr.


----------



## checkermitwecker (8. Juni 2010)

Das ist sehr schade, Carsten! Denn weil Du ja scheinbar keine Grafik benötigst, wärest Du doch sozusagen prädestiniert als Mainbaord-Tester 
*feix* 
Du könntest Dich dann von morgends früh bis abends spät in ein Kämmerlein einschliessen und Mainboards testen 

Oder wie läuft das bei Euch ab?

OHA, SRY! Hatte die letzten Sätze nicht gelesen!  Wer lesen kann ist klar im Vorteil 



PCGH_Carsten schrieb:


> Zu Mainboard-Tests kann ich nichts sagen, weil ich keine Mainboards teste – Sorry. ;D
> 
> 
> Bei mir wandern die ausgedienten Boards regelmäßig in der Futterkette abwärts - erst in den Rechner der Freundin, dann in den HTPC. Auf beiden wird nicht gezockt, also reicht anständige Onboard-Grafik für alles aus.
> ...



Das mit der Nahrungskette der Boards kenne ich nur zu gut  habe meiner Freundin auch schon so manches vermacht und ihre Kiste ein wenig gepimpt 
Natürlich nicht ohne jedesmal das obligatorische "wozu brauche ich das denn eigentlich? Der Rechner läuft dich gut!" zu ernten


----------



## Daniel_M (8. Juni 2010)

checkermitwecker schrieb:


> Lass uns also nicht über die Auswirkungen der Sonne auf das Liebesleben der Pflastersteine reden, sondern vielmehr warum im Motherboard-Test der Ausgabe 07/10 das Asrock 890fx deluxe3 noch immer nicht drin war!?
> Ist mir ein echtes Rätsel!?!?!? Wäre doch gerade interessant ein "FX Board" zu testen, welches der "etablierten Garde" mal etwas Feuer unterm Ar... macht, oder?




Hallo,

ab heute bin ich von der Computex in Taipeh zurück und komme daher erst jetzt wieder dazu, im Forum zu posten und möchte natürlich als Mainboard-Fachredakteur (erneut) Stellung zu deinen Vorwürfen nehmen.

Wie Carsten schon gesagt hat: Es steckt nichts dahinter. Es ist ganz einfach: Mittlerweile sind 42 Sockel-AM3-Mainboards mit einem Chip aus AMDs neuer 8er-Serie in Deutschland im Handel - das kannst du hier nachprüfen:

Mainboards/AMD Sockel AM3 (DDR3) bei Preisvergleich : Preisvergleich auf PC Games Hardware Online powered by Geizhals

Wollten wir jedes davon testen, müssten wir ein eigenes Sonderheft nur für Sockel-AM3-Boards bringen.

Bisher haben wir bereits 11 der 42 8er-Boards getestet - mehr als jedes andere Magazin, das ich kenne.

Du hast gefragt, warum wir beispielsweise das Crosshair IV Formula und nicht das Asrock 890FX Deluxe3 getestet haben - das ist ganz einfach: Das Crosshair IV Formula kam bereits sehr früh bei uns in der Redaktion an, das Asrock-Board hingegen leider erst nach Abgabeschluss (das habe ich dir ja bereits in dem anderen Thread erklärt...).

Wenn man nun mal sachlich nachrechnet, dann kann man uns entweder vorwerfen, dass wir Tests von 31 Sockel-AM3-Boards mit 8er-Chip "zurückhalten" (ebenso wie sicher 50 1156-, 30 1366- und 70 775-Boards) oder einfach mal sachlich bleiben, die Verschwörungstheorien sein lassen und begreifen, dass wir nicht alle im Markt verfügbaren Mainboards testen können - ich wage aber zu behaupten, dass wir stets die spannendsten Boards aussuchen.

Die Testauswahl hängt aber leider nicht nur davon ab, ob ein Board spannend ist, sondern auch ob wir rechtzeitig ein Muster bekommen.

Ich werde daher einen Quickpoll starten, bei dem die Leser selbst aussuchen können, zu welche Mainboards sie in nächster Zeit einen Test lesen möchten. Sollte hier das Asrock 890FX Deluxe3 viele Stimmen bekommen, teste ich es natürlich gerne.



-----

Soweit der offizielle Teil. Inoffiziell möchte ich hier bemerken, dass du mich mit deinen Vorwürfen in diesem und anderen Threads massiv persönlich angreifst - als Journalist beleidigst du mich mit deinen agressiven Verschwörungstheorien, die ich auf dieser öffentlichen Plattform (Forum) bereits als Rufmord empfinde.
*
Es gibt keine Absprachen mit Herstellern darüber, ob wir Produkte anderer Hersteller testen oder nicht - die gab es nie und wird es auch nie geben.

Ich erwarte daher in deinem nächsten Post eine Entschuldigung.
*
Freundlicher Gruß,
 Daniel


----------



## checkermitwecker (8. Juni 2010)

PCGH_Daniel_M schrieb:


> FULLQUOTE



Hallo Daniel!

Solltest Du meine Gedanken zum Thema "Mainboard  Test" als persönlichen Angriff, Rufmord, oder Angriff auf deine Person  verstehen, so möchte ich mich NATÜRLICH in aller Form bei Dir persönlich  entschuldigen! 
Dazu bedarf es keiner Aufforderung von Dir!

Wie  ich jedoch jetzt schon mehrfach hier im Forum schrieb, habe ich von  Anfang an nicht behauptet Ihr würdet irgendwelche Tests zurückhalten.  Das würde ja auch überhaupt keinen Sinn machen. Da habe ich mich  offensichtlich missverständlich ausgedrückt (MEIN FEHLER!) Vielmehr  wunderte ich mich darüber das die Berichterstattung so einseitig  ausfiel/ ausfällt. Dies ist jetzt ebenfalls keine persönliche  Beleidigung, sondern lediglich meine subjektive Meinung. Zumindest ein  wenig kritikfähig sollte man schon sein, findest Du nicht?

Auch  sprach ich in meinen Posts stets von Wettbewerbsklauseln (was ja kein  Verbrechen ist). Das es bereits in der Vergangenheit DIVERSE Preis- oder  sonstige Absprachen zwischen Herstellern gab ist ein FAKT und ein  offenes Geheimnis! Ich beziehe dies nicht nur auf den Hardware/PC Markt  sondern generell. Auch HIER unterstelle ich dies in diesem Fall  niemandem, sonst würde ich mich ja der üblen Nachrede strafbar machen! 

Du  hast aber völlig richtig erkannt, dass ich zum Teil scharf kritisiere,  wo ich persönlich der Meinung bin "auf die Schippe genommen" zu werden.
Zum  Beispiel wenn man groß einen AM3 Mainboard Test ankündigt, ein neues FX  Board raus kommt, welches in direktem "Mitbewerb" zum Klassenprimus  steht (welches jha vorher so hochgejubelt wurde), um dieses dann  offenkundig allerorts tot zu schweigen! Auch dies gilt wieder einmal  nicht nur an PCGH. Sicher gibt es eine Menge Mainboards, jedoch war das  Thema AM3 und vor allem "890 FX", welches rauf und runter die  Schlagzeilen beherrschte. Und da gab es eben nicht soooo viele Boards  die in dieser Zeit raus kamen!

Ich zähle die Boards mal hier auf:  

1.) Asus Crosshair IV 

2.) MSI 890FXA-GD70

3.)  Asus M4A89TD PRO

4.) BioStar TA890FXE

5.) Gigabyte  GA890FXA UD5

6.) Gigabyte GA890FXA UD7

7.) Asrock 890FX  deluxe3 (welches nie erwähnt wurde!)

Es existiert ausserdem noch  ein Board eines chinesichen Herstellers, welches in grau gehalten ist.  Leider weiss ich den Namen jetzt nicht!
Und THATS IT! Keine 42  Boards! Nur satte 8!!! Wo also ist das Problem?
Können diese 8 Boards  einen Rahmen sprengen?
Ich möchte auch garnicht auf bestimmten  Marken rumreiten! Es geht nicht um Asrock, Asus, Gigabyte, Foxconn, DFI  oder sonstige! Es geht darum, unabhängig von persönlichen Neigungen,  schlechten/guten Erfahrungen oder sonstigen Präferenzen eine objektive  Darstellung zu bieten. Und WIEDER habe ich damit NICHT gesagt das Ihr  unobjektiv und voreingenommen seid! Auch wenn Du mir das gerne, mal  wieder, in den Mund legen möchtest. 

Das mit dem Quickpoll ist  eine sehr gute Idee. Dann würde man mal ganz wertfrei erfahren was die  Mehrheit der Leser/User eigentlich will und wo die Zielgruppen liegen.


----------



## Painkiller (8. Juni 2010)

> Bisher haben wir bereits 11 der 42 8er-Boards getestet - mehr als jedes andere Magazin, das ich kenne.



So wie ich das sehe, war damit der 8er Chipsatz im allgemeinen gemeint... Nicht jeder will ein FX-Modell haben.... Man muss auch das testen was die breite Masse kaufen will... 

Schau mal bei hoh.de rein, ich hab über 21 Mobos mit 8er-Chipsatz gezählt. Und wenn du jedes testen willst, brauchst du echt eine Sonderausgabe....


----------



## checkermitwecker (8. Juni 2010)

<<Painkiller>> schrieb:


> So wie ich das sehe, war damit der 8er Chipsatz im allgemeinen gemeint... Nicht jeder will ein FX-Modell haben.... Man muss auch das testen was die breite Masse kaufen will...
> 
> Schau mal bei hoh.de rein, ich hab über 21 Mobos mit 8er-Chipsatz gezählt. Und wenn du jedes testen willst, brauchst du echt eine Sonderausgabe....




Hallo Painkiller!

Das hast Du sehr schön gesagt und Du hast absolut recht!
Ich sehe es genauso das man den gesamten Schnitt der Boards testen muss! Jedoch waren doch schon 5-6 dieser 8 Boards draussen. Um das Gesamtbild zu vervollständigen wäre es doch dann ratsam die restlichen Tests nachzuschieben, oder?
Ich wage jetzt nicht mir anzumaßen wie aufwändig so ein Test ist und wie viel Zeit  und Mühen es kostet ihn durchzuführen. Ich hatte jedoch den Eindruck, daß die Tests zum Teil sehr oberflächlich waren. Ich wünsche mir, wenn man ein Board testet, ALLE Vor- und Nachteile/ Defizite dargestellt zu bekommen. Wenn dann wichtige Punkte fehlen, dann kann man sich kein objektives Bild machen (Beispiel UCC von Asrock, Vor- und Nachteile, Wirkungen etc.).
Ich als Leser (und ich habe schon  einige Ausgaben PCGH gekauft) fühle mich da nicht ernst genommen und, sry, ein Stück weit "verarscht" wenn man dann einen Test im Schnellverfahren runter leiert und Fakten nennt, die man aus online Berichten auch schon kennt! 
Dann möchte ich wirklich tiefere Informationen erfahren! Das ist jetzt rein konstruktiv gemeint und soll man wieder KEIN Rufmord sein!

P.S.: Dann bringt doch bitte mal so eine Sonderausgabe raus! Ich wäre der erste der laut "HIER" schreien und zum Kiosk laufen würde


----------



## Painkiller (8. Juni 2010)

> Ich wünsche mir, wenn man ein Board testet, ALLE Vor- und Nachteile/ Defizite dargestellt zu bekommen.



Die Frage ist nur ob dann solche ausführlichen Tests mit 8-10 Mainboards noch zu bewältigen währen. Meiner Meinung nach müsste man ja dann fast zu jedem Board ein Review machen. Die Review-Jungs aus dem Forum würden sich freuen. Aber das ist eine riesen Arbeit. Frag doch mal Rabensang, xTc etc... Rabensang hat das ASUS Crosshair IV Formula im Review vorgestellt. Seine Tests sind immer sehr ausführlich. Ich glaube solche 100%-Tests kann man alleine wegen dem Zeit- und Platzaufwand nicht realisieren. Die Redaktion muss halt auch auf einen gemeinsamen Nenner kommen. Daher finde ich die Übersichtstabelle bei den Tests sehr praktisch. Da steht meistens alles drin was ich wissen muss....



> Dann möchte ich wirklich tiefere Informationen erfahren! Das ist jetzt rein konstruktiv gemeint und soll man wieder KEIN Rufmord sein!



Ist Ok. Auch ich bin einer der gerne mal Dinge hinterfragt. Ich geh Rabensang auch oft auf die Nerven wenn ich mal wieder ein paar Fragen hab. Er hat aber immer Geduld mit mir, und versucht mir zu helfen so gut es geht...   Hinterfragen ist auch ok, solange der Ton stimmt. Der Ton macht die Musik. Das ist auch hier im Forum so...


----------



## checkermitwecker (8. Juni 2010)

<<Painkiller>> schrieb:


> Die Frage ist nur ob dann solche ausführlichen Tests mit 8-10 Mainboards noch zu bewältigen währen. Meiner Meinung nach müsste man ja dann fast zu jedem Board ein Review machen. Die Review-Jungs aus dem Forum würden sich freuen. Aber das ist eine riesen Arbeit. Frag doch mal Rabensang, xTc etc... Rabensang hat das ASUS Crosshair IV Formula im Review vorgestellt. Seine Tests sind immer sehr ausführlich. Ich glaube solche 100%-Tests kann man alleine wegen dem Zeit- und Platzaufwand nicht realisieren. Die Redaktion muss halt auch auf einen gemeinsamen Nenner kommen. Daher finde ich die Übersichtstabelle bei den Tests sehr praktisch. Da steht meistens alles drin was ich wissen muss....
> 
> 
> 
> Ist Ok. Auch ich bin einer der gerne mal Dinge hinterfragt. Ich geh Rabensang auch oft auf die Nerven wenn ich mal wieder ein paar Fragen hab. Er hat aber immer Geduld mit mir, und versucht mir zu helfen so gut es geht...   Hinterfragen ist auch ok, solange der Ton stimmt. Der Ton macht die Musik. Das ist auch hier im Forum so...



Naja wenn man etwas verärgert ist, dann wird der Ton schon mal etwas schärfer um auf Misstände aufmerksam zu machen. 
Keineswegs sollte man dabei aber persönlich werden, da gebe ich Dir vollkommen recht! 
Es sollte immer das konstruktive, positive Ergebnis im Vordergrund stehen. Wir sollten also über LÖSUNGEN reden, nicht über Probleme 

Mit den Tests hast Du sicher recht. Ich kann mir schon gut vorstellen, dass so ein Test sehr aufwändig und zeitraubend ist. Ich vermag es jedoch nicht zu beurteilen.
Unterm Strich sollte trotzdem ein Mehrwert zur Online Alternative stehen (Tests, Rewiews etc.). Ich kaufe mir die PCGH ja nicht nur wegen der schönen, bunten Bildchen, sondern vielmehr weil ich mir tiefere Hintergrundinfos zu gewissen Themen erwarte. Oder vielleicht auch mal eine etwas andere art der Sichtweise.


----------



## Painkiller (8. Juni 2010)

> Naja wenn man etwas verärgert ist, dann wird der Ton schon mal etwas schärfer um auf Misstände aufmerksam zu machen.
> Keineswegs sollte man dabei aber persönlich werden, da gebe ich Dir vollkommen recht!
> Es sollte immer das konstruktive, positive Ergebnis im Vordergrund stehen. Wir sollten also über LÖSUNGEN reden, nicht über Probleme



Das heißt bei mir aber nicht, das der Ton schärfer werden muss. Sowas kann man auch höflich und gelassen regeln. Wegen eines fehlenden Tests lass ich mich nicht ärgern. War bei mir so beim 890FX-UD7 von Gigabyte. Hab höflich Daniel gefragt ob noch ein Test kommt. Da aber Gigabyte das Muster erst zu spät eingeschickt hat, war kein Test möglich. Daniel hat mir ein paar Wochen später dann, seinen Eindruck vom eingetroffenen Testsample per PN geschickt.  
Hab mich bedankt, und damit war ich glücklich...  Mit scharfen Tönen wirst du hier im Forum nicht viel erreichen. Darüber wachen unsere Mods *mal vorsichtig umblick*. Und die sehen und lesen alles... Daher einfach die Ruhe bewaren, sachlich & höflich bleiben dann passt das...




> Mit den Tests hast Du sicher recht. Ich kann mir schon gut vorstellen, dass so ein Test sehr aufwändig und zeitraubend ist. Ich vermag es jedoch nicht zu beurteilen.
> Unterm Strich sollte trotzdem ein Mehrwert zur Online Alternative stehen (Tests, Rewiews etc.). Ich kaufe mir die PCGH ja nicht nur wegen der schönen, bunten Bildchen, sondern vielmehr weil ich mir tiefere Hintergrundinfos zu gewissen Themen erwarte. Oder vielleicht auch mal eine etwas andere art der Sichtweise.



Natürlich soll ein Mehrwert gegeben sein. Ich hab PCGH selber im Abo... Ich persönlich finde, das für mich der Mehrwert absolut vorhanden ist. Alleine der Aufwand was betrieben wird, wenn mal wieder eine neue Grafikkartengeneration vor der Tür steht. Siehe Fermi... Hat echt Spaß gemacht sowas zu lesen.... Oder der Vergleich der Chipsätze für AMD´s AM3-Sockel...


----------



## quantenslipstream (8. Juni 2010)

checkermitwecker schrieb:


> womit Du schon wieder mal falsch liegst ... die Effizienz des Netzteils hat herzlich wenig mit dessen Leistung zu tun. Diese schicken "80+ Gold" usw. Bezeichnungen dienen lediglich dazu den WIRKUNGSGRAD fest zu legen!


 
Hab ich doch auch gesagt, oder kannst du meine Posts nicht verstehen? 
Hier noch mal zum Mitmeißeln. 
Ein effizientes Netzteil mit 700 Watt zieht nicht mehr Strom als ein effizientes Netzteil mit 400 Watt, wenn die Hardware 250 Watt braucht.
Effizienz hat nichts mit Leistung zu tun, sondenr nur, wie effizient ein Netzteil mit dem Strom umgeht, den es bekommt und ein Gold Netzteil kann das besser als ein Bronze Netzteil.



checkermitwecker schrieb:


> Zu Punkt 2 liegst Du leider auch falsch, das üben wir nochmal
> Es liegen eben NICHT immer konstant 12V an, sondern auch mal 11,96, 12,07, 12,0 usw usw usw.! Es ist nicht möglich das eine Spannung "fluktuationsfrei" irgendwo anliegt (auch wenn dies dann kaum noch messbar ist). Na klar kannst Du Kondensatoren und Wandler noch und nöcher in ein Netzteil ballern, doch das steht dann in keinem Verhältnis mehr zum Nutzen!


 
Es geht alleine um die Leistung, die auf der 12 Volt Schiene liegt, dass die mal schwanken kann, auch mal mehr, weil das Netzteil schlechtere Komponenten besitzt, ist eine andere Sache, hat aber mit der eigentlichen Geschichte nichts zu tun.
Die 12 Volt Leitung bestimmt heute, was ein Netzteil wirklich für den PC bringt, denn diese Leitung wird in der Regel nur noch genutzt, die 3,3 und 5 Volt Leitung ist nicht mehr so wichtig.


----------



## checkermitwecker (8. Juni 2010)

<<Painkiller>> schrieb:


> Das heißt bei mir aber nicht, das der Ton schärfer werden muss. Sowas kann man auch höflich und gelassen regeln. Wegen eines fehlenden Tests lass ich mich nicht ärgern. War bei mir so beim 890FX-UD7 von Gigabyte. Hab höflich Daniel gefragt ob noch ein Test kommt. Da aber Gigabyte das Muster erst zu spät eingeschickt hat, war kein Test möglich. Daniel hat mir ein paar Wochen später dann, seinen Eindruck vom eingetroffenen Testsample per PN geschickt.
> Hab mich bedankt, und damit war ich glücklich...  Mit scharfen Tönen wirst du hier im Forum nicht viel erreichen. Darüber wachen unsere Mods *mal vorsichtig umblick*. Und die sehen und lesen alles... Daher einfach die Ruhe bewaren, sachlich & höflich bleiben dann passt das...
> 
> 
> ...




Naja, es kam halt einiges zusammen. Da ist PCGH auch nicht unbedingt  zum Hauptteil Schuld anzulasten. Jedoch war und bin ich schon über die Art und Weise  der Berichterstattung sehr verärgert. 
Ich finde es übrigens klasse, das Daniel sich die Zeit genommen hat und  Dir eigens nen kleinen Test per PN geschrieben hat! Hut ab! Das zeugt  von Engagement und Herzblut!  
Ich bin wirklich kein Verschwörungstheoretiker, aber die Art und Weise wie die letzten Wochen "Stimmung gemacht wurde" bzw. "Sachen unter den Tisch gekehrt wurden" war nur allzu offensichtlich und stiess mir schon sehr sauer auf.
Das beziehe ich jetzt aber NICHT in erster Linie auf PCGH! Vielleicht war es ja auch nur eine äußerst unglückliche Verkettung von Zufällen?
Es ist nur so, das ich den Support von Asrock gut kenne. Die verschlampen keine Testsamples und sind äusserst kolant und engagiert! 
Wenn man da ein Testsample anfordert, dann setzten die wirklich alle Hebel in Bewegung, das man auch schleunigst eines bekommt, so man denn will. 
Vielleicht ist die Marketing/Hardware Abteilung von Asus und Gigabyte auch einfach schneller? Wer weiss? Ich hab keine Ahnung.

Was die Tests betrifft, so lese ich mich schon vorab in vielen Internet-Foren schlau, vergleiche Stats und Testtabellen, auch von MEHREREN Quellen, um dann für mich persönlich abzuwägen was sinnvoll ist und was nicht bzw. wo die Wahrheit liegt. 
Carsten (PCGH Redakteur) sagte für sich ja auch bereits, das ihm ne onboard Grafik reicht. So muss halt jeder selber wissen was er braucht. Hach, wie schön das wir alle verschieden sind, das ,macht das Leben so schön bunt ... *sich die Spritze aus dem Arm zieht*


----------



## checkermitwecker (8. Juni 2010)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Hab ich doch auch gesagt, oder kannst du meine Posts nicht verstehen?
> Hier noch mal zum Mitmeißeln.
> Ein effizientes Netzteil mit 700 Watt zieht nicht mehr Strom als ein effizientes Netzteil mit 400 Watt, wenn die Hardware 250 Watt braucht.
> Effizienz hat nichts mit Leistung zu tun, sondenr nur, wie effizient ein Netzteil mit dem Strom umgeht, den es bekommt und ein Gold Netzteil kann das besser als ein Bronze Netzteil.
> ...



da muss ich Dir jetzt, was die 12 Volt Schiene betrifft, mal recht geben. Die wird in der Tat am stärksten belastet und genutzt. Es sei denn man hat keinen Ventilator im Zimmer und will mittels seines Rechners ne Klimaanlage mimen. Dann kann auch die 5 V Schiene wieder etwas interessanter werden 

auch das mit den beiden Netzteilen hast Du fast richtig mitgeschnitten  bist ein echter Stratege  natürlich zieht ein 700 W Netzteil nicht mehr Leistung als eines mit 400 W. Es kommt eben, wie Du schon richtig sagtest, auf den Wirkungsgrad an. Dieser Wirkungsgrad kommt jedoch erst im Bereich einer Auslastung von ca. 70-80 % so richtig zum tragen. Insofern ist es so das ein Netzteil mit einer höheren Wattzahl im selben PC System (300 Watt leistungsaufnahme vorausgesetzt) mehr Strom "benutzt" als eines mit 400 Watt, bei gleicher NENN-Leistungseffizienz! 
Das Netzteil mit 700 Watt würde also, mal umgerechnet zum Modell mit 400 Watt genauso effizient arbeiten wenn es mit ca. 530 Watt belastet würde. Natürlich "benutzt" es dann wieder mehr Strom, da die Leistungsaufnahme höher ist. Alles verstanden?


----------



## McZonk (8. Juni 2010)

Mein ich jetzt nur oder war in der aktuellen PCGH gar nichts zum Thema Netzteile und Wirkungsgrad zu finden?

Von dem her bitte ich jetzt entweder wieder konstruktiv zum Thema zurückzukehren und das Netzteilthema auszulagern, oder ich muss den Forengeist rufen, der wieder Postings verschwinden lässt .


----------



## checkermitwecker (8. Juni 2010)

McZonk schrieb:


> Mein ich jetzt nur oder war in der aktuellen PCGH gar nichts zum Thema Netzteile und Wirkungsgrad zu finden?
> 
> Von dem her bitte ich jetzt entweder wieder konstruktiv zum Thema zurückzukehren und das Netzteilthema auszulagern, oder ich muss den Forengeist rufen, der wieder Postings verschwinden lässt .



ooops, verzeihung McZonk! Selbstmurmelnd befleissigen wir uns nun wieder eines printlastigeren Tones und schicken uns an der manigfaltigen, geistreichen Literarischen Kunst der PCGH AUSGABE 07/10 zu fröhnen 
*lach*

Btw: Plant Ihr denn nun ein Sonderheft zum Thema Mainboards?



checkermitwecker schrieb:


> da muss ich Dir jetzt, was die 12 Volt Schiene betrifft, mal recht geben. Die wird in der Tat am stärksten belastet und genutzt. Es sei denn man hat keinen Ventilator im Zimmer und will mittels seines Rechners ne Klimaanlage mimen. Dann kann auch die 5 V Schiene wieder etwas interessanter werden
> 
> auch das mit den beiden Netzteilen hast Du fast richtig mitgeschnitten  bist ein echter Stratege  natürlich zieht ein 700 W Netzteil nicht mehr Leistung als eines mit 400 W. Es kommt eben, wie Du schon richtig sagtest, auf den Wirkungsgrad an. Dieser Wirkungsgrad kommt jedoch erst im Bereich einer Auslastung von ca. 70-80 % so richtig zum tragen. Insofern ist es so das ein Netzteil mit einer höheren Wattzahl im selben PC System (300 Watt leistungsaufnahme vorausgesetzt) mehr Strom "benutzt" als eines mit 400 Watt, bei gleicher NENN-Leistungseffizienz!
> Das Netzteil mit 700 Watt würde also, mal umgerechnet zum Modell mit 400 Watt genauso effizient arbeiten wenn es mit ca. 530 Watt belastet würde. Natürlich "benutzt" es dann wieder mehr Strom, da die Leistungsaufnahme höher ist. Alles verstanden?




vom Wirkungsgrad im Idle mal ganz zu schweigen, der bei 10-20% Leistungsaufnahme voll in den Keller fällt! 



McZonk schrieb:


> Mein ich jetzt nur oder war in der aktuellen PCGH gar nichts zum Thema Netzteile und Wirkungsgrad zu finden?
> 
> Von dem her bitte ich jetzt entweder wieder konstruktiv zum Thema zurückzukehren und das Netzteilthema auszulagern, oder ich muss den Forengeist rufen, der wieder Postings verschwinden lässt .



BACK TO THE ROOTS!


----------



## quantenslipstream (8. Juni 2010)

checkermitwecker schrieb:


> da muss ich Dir jetzt, was die 12 Volt Schiene betrifft, mal recht geben. Die wird in der Tat am stärksten belastet und genutzt. Es sei denn man hat keinen Ventilator im Zimmer und will mittels seines Rechners ne Klimaanlage mimen. Dann kann auch die 5 V Schiene wieder etwas interessanter werden


 
Was soll ich denn jetzt von dem Post halten? 



checkermitwecker schrieb:


> auch das mit den beiden Netzteilen hast Du fast richtig mitgeschnitten  bist ein echter Stratege


 
Nicht nur fast, sondern in der Tat.
Keine Angst, ich weiß genau, was ich da schreibe und im Gegensatz zu anderen, verstehe ich das, was ich schreibe, sogar. 



checkermitwecker schrieb:


> natürlich zieht ein 700 W Netzteil nicht mehr Leistung als eines mit 400 W. Es kommt eben, wie Du schon richtig sagtest, auf den Wirkungsgrad an. Dieser Wirkungsgrad kommt jedoch erst im Bereich einer Auslastung von ca. 70-80 % so richtig zum tragen. Insofern ist es so das ein Netzteil mit einer höheren Wattzahl im selben PC System (300 Watt leistungsaufnahme vorausgesetzt) mehr Strom "benutzt" als eines mit 400 Watt, bei gleicher NENN-Leistungseffizienz!
> Das Netzteil mit 700 Watt würde also, mal umgerechnet zum Modell mit 400 Watt genauso effizient arbeiten wenn es mit ca. 530 Watt belastet würde. Natürlich "benutzt" es dann wieder mehr Strom, da die Leistungsaufnahme höher ist. Alles verstanden?


 
Mir geht es in erster Linie um die Gold und Bronze Sachen und dass ein Netzteil bei 20% Auslastung einen anderern Wirkungsgrad hat als bei 50 oder 80% ist mit klar.
Daher kauft man ein Netzteil ja auch nur nach dem Anspruch, den die Hardware hat.
Ein 1000 Watt Gerät ist in einem Office Rechner sicher deplaziert, ein 400 Watt Gerät bei einem Multi GPU Gepsann ebenso.


@McZonk:
Könntest du mal diverse Trippel Posts zusammenlegen?
Offensichtlich wissen nicht alle, wie man einen "Andern" Button benutzt.


----------



## Auge (8. Juni 2010)

Auge schrieb:


> 40 Monitore im Test.
> 
> Warum fehlt der 30" von Dell?
> Der schneidet bei Prad.de recht gut ab.


 
Das war keine rhetorische Frage. Ich wüßte wirklich gerne warum der Dell 3008WFP fehlt, zumal es nur so wenige 30 Zöller gibt.

Feedback einzuforden und dann zu ignorieren ist nicht nett.


----------



## goliath (8. Juni 2010)

Also mal ONTOPIC hier jetze:

Meine ZEITSCHRIFT ist immer noch NICHT DA !!!

Per email habe ich schon bescheid gesagt, angeblich wirds sofort rausgeschikct !!! 

WTF... !!!


----------



## Painkiller (9. Juni 2010)

goliath schrieb:


> Also mal ONTOPIC hier jetze:
> 
> Meine ZEITSCHRIFT ist immer noch NICHT DA !!!
> 
> ...


 
Das hier ist absolut Offtopic... Das gehört wo anders hin und nicht in einen Feedbackthread zu einer Ausgabe....


----------



## PCGH_Marco (9. Juni 2010)

Auge schrieb:


> 40 Monitore im Test.
> 
> Warum fehlt der 30" von Dell?
> Der schneidet bei Prad.de recht gut ab.



Wer will schon nett sein? 

Dell konnte uns leider kein Testmuster liefern und wir fanden den 27er ein wenig spannender.

Grüße
Marco


----------



## Falcony6886 (9. Juni 2010)

Die neue Ausgabe gefällt mir sehr gut, gerade der Artikel am Anfang zum Thema Overclocking mit Beispielsettings für gängige Prozessoren! 

Am besten hat mir die Aussage gefallen, dass ein Q6600 für alle aktuellen Spiele (mit ein paar wenigen Ausnahmen) ausreicht - dass war ein wahres Wort und nimmt mal ein bisschen Dampf aus dem OC-Gehype, dass hier gerne betrieben wird. Und wenn es in der Zeitung steht, ist das glaubwürdig! 

Auch der Monitortest ist super, überzeugen konnte mich aber keiner so richtig, so dass ich bei meinem SyncMaster 226BW bleibe - trotz nur 1680x1050er Auflösung.


----------



## ile (9. Juni 2010)

Hier mal mein Feedback:

 Monitortest: Tests in diesem Umfang finde ich großartig, bitte öfters!!! 

 bessere Druckqualität

 Dass es mittlerweile regelmäßig GraKa-Tests gibt, finde ich auch sehr positiv

 Warum so viele Wissensartikel? (Speicher, Maustechnik und CPU-Kühlerhistorie - gleich 3 so Teile: übertrieben), zumal andere Themen (z. B.: CPU-Kühlertests (der neue von EKL, der Armaggedon, der Yasya, ...)) überfällig sind

 Zum Mainboardtest: Ich habe ja lange nichts gesagt, aber mir stinkt es langsam, dass die Lüftersteuerung von Gigabyte immer so gelobt wird , denn die ist in Wirklichkeit eine der schlechtesten auf dem Markt, denn meist wird der CPU-Lüfter nur auf höchstens 60 % (z. T. auch 50 %) der Maximaldrehzahl gedrosselt: Das ist mangelhaft!  Da hilft es mir auch nichts, dass die Stufen so klein sind: Man denke mal einer will den Boxed-Kühler nutzen: Wenn der auf 60 % ist, ist der immer noch deutlich zu laut, vor allem da die Temperatur ja alles andere als im kritischen Bereich ist. Und es gibt genug CPU-Kühler, deren Maximaldrehzahl über 1600 upm hat, da kommt man mit einem Gigabyte-Board niemals in den unhörbaren Bereich im Idle-Betrieb. Also kann ich nur appellieren: Ende damit, von einer "tollen" Lüftersteuerung zu sprechen, denn die müsste in jeder Hinsicht (nahezu) perfekt sein, davon ist Gigabyte meilenweit entfernt!!!

 Warum kein Artikel, in dem die Spieleneuerscheinungen gebencht werden? Ein solcher Tunig-Arikel, der Aufschluss von Systemanforderungen, unterstützter Anzahl an CPU-Kernen, ... gibt, ist eigentlich Pflicht in jeder PCGH-Ausgabe.


----------



## PCGH_Marc (9. Juni 2010)

Welche Spieleneuerscheinungen vermisst du?


----------



## quantenslipstream (9. Juni 2010)

Tja, das ist ja eben das Problem.
Wenns keine neuen oder brauchbare Spiele gibt, was dann berichten.


----------



## goliath (9. Juni 2010)

Meine Ersatzausgabe ist nun auch endlich da *tada* !

Und ich muss mal ein DICKES LOB ausprechen:

Endlich ein digitals BACKUP aller PCGH Zeitschriften !!!

SUPER GEIL !!

Dann kann endlich mal etwas "Altpapier" weg und der Schrank hat
wieder Platz


----------



## SchumiGSG9 (9. Juni 2010)

leider nur der 32 Sonderseiten (Extended) wenn ich das richtig verstanden habe


----------



## PCGH_Marco (10. Juni 2010)

goliath schrieb:


> Endlich ein digitals BACKUP aller PCGH Zeitschriften !!!



So weit sind wir noch nicht, es handelt sich nur um den Extended-Teil der jeweiligen Ausgaben.

Grüße
Marco


----------



## Daniel_M (10. Juni 2010)

ile schrieb:


> Zum Mainboardtest: Ich habe ja lange nichts gesagt, aber mir stinkt es langsam, dass die Lüftersteuerung von Gigabyte immer so gelobt wird , denn die ist in Wirklichkeit eine der schlechtesten auf dem Markt, denn meist wird der CPU-Lüfter nur auf höchstens 60 % (z. T. auch 50 %) der Maximaldrehzahl gedrosselt: Das ist mangelhaft!  Da hilft es mir auch nichts, dass die Stufen so klein sind: Man denke mal einer will den Boxed-Kühler nutzen: Wenn der auf 60 % ist, ist der immer noch deutlich zu laut, vor allem da die Temperatur ja alles andere als im kritischen Bereich ist. Und es gibt genug CPU-Kühler, deren Maximaldrehzahl über 1600 upm hat, da kommt man mit einem Gigabyte-Board niemals in den unhörbaren Bereich im Idle-Betrieb. Also kann ich nur appellieren: Ende damit, von einer "tollen" Lüftersteuerung zu sprechen, denn die müsste in jeder Hinsicht (nahezu) perfekt sein, davon ist Gigabyte meilenweit entfernt!!!




Das stimmt einfach nicht. Bei unseren Tests mit Gigabyte-Boards geht der CPU-Lüfter beispielsweise beim Cooler Master Hyper TX 3 sogar regelmäßig aus oder läuft so langsam, dass man die Umdrehungen fast mitzählen kann. Hierzu empfehle ich dir auch das Lüfter-Special in Ausgabe 05/2010, bei dem wir die Drezhal-Entwicklung des Gigabyte P55-UD3 dokumentiert haben. Die feinen Stufen sind nur eine der positiven Eigenschaften, die niedrige Drehzahl in der Praxis ist eine weitere.

Wie kommst du auf deine Behauptungen? Welches Board und welchen Kühler verwendest du.


----------



## -Lucky+Devil- (10. Juni 2010)

Hallo,

für mich ist die Ausgabe auch einer der besten diesen Jahres.

Eines fande ich schade.
Bei dem 1024 vs 2048 Mib Artikel hätte man auch noch höhere Auflösungen wie 5040x1050 (also Multimonitor-System) mittesten können.

Monitore hattet ihr ja genug. 

Wäre interessant gewesen, welchen Vorteil hier der grosse Speicher hätte.

Gruss Lucky


----------



## mattinator (10. Juni 2010)

Habe gerade den Artikel "Der High-End-Vorteil" gelesen. Ist vllt. nicht die optimale Kombination, aber als leistungsfähige Alternative hätte ich noch AM3-Boards mit nForce 980a mit Phenom II X6 1090T BE und zwei GTX 480 dazugenommen (z.B. MSI's NF980-G65 MSI Global ? Computer, Laptop, Notebook, Desktop, Mainboard, Graphics and more oder das M4N98TD EVO von ASUS ASUSTeK Computer Inc.). Damit wäre wohl die AMD-Platform mit  1090T leistungsmäßig etwas besser weggekommen.


----------



## PCGH_Marc (10. Juni 2010)

Mit zwei GTX480 wäre es ja keine AMD-Plattform mehr


----------



## mattinator (10. Juni 2010)

PCGH_Marc schrieb:


> Mit zwei GTX480 wäre es ja keine AMD-Plattform mehr



Wie witzig, aber preis-/leistungsmäßig besser als Euer Sample mit Phenom II X6 1090T BE, Asus Crosshair IV Formula sowie 2 x Radeon HD 5870. Oder nicht  Die "AMD-Platform" bezog ich auf den Prozessor.


----------



## goliath (10. Juni 2010)

PCGH_Marco schrieb:


> So weit sind wir noch nicht, es handelt sich nur um den Extended-Teil der jeweiligen Ausgaben.
> 
> Grüße
> Marco



Hmm achso "nur" die Extended Seiten ?!

Aber der Aussage nach, werden die Ausgaben aber mal nachgeliefert per pdf ??

Z.b. die c´t machts 1 x im Jahr, fände ich ne super Sache z.B. für Abonnenten  die das dann bekommen würden


----------



## herethic (10. Juni 2010)

@Daniel_M

Wie habt ihr die Lüfter mit dem Gigabyte-Board geregelt?


----------



## PCGH_Carsten (11. Juni 2010)

goliath schrieb:


> Z.b. die c´t machts 1 x im Jahr, fände ich ne super Sache z.B. für Abonnenten  die das dann bekommen würden


Die c't *verkaufts separat* einmal im Jahr…

Eine all-inclusive-Sammlung aller Ausgaben kostet bei denen IIRC ab 89 Euro.


----------



## Daniel_M (11. Juni 2010)

thrian schrieb:


> @Daniel_M
> 
> Wie habt ihr die Lüfter mit dem Gigabyte-Board geregelt?




"Auto"-Einstellung im BIOS.

Hast du vielleicht die Spannungen manuell geändert? Soweit ich weiß, hat das bei manchen Gigabyte-Boards auch direkt Einfluss auf die Lüftersteuerung - der Lüfter ist dann lauter.


----------



## herethic (11. Juni 2010)

PCGH_Daniel_M schrieb:


> Hast du vielleicht die Spannungen manuell geändert? Soweit ich weiß, hat das bei manchen Gigabyte-Boards auch direkt Einfluss auf die Lüftersteuerung - der Lüfter ist dann lauter.


Weiss nicht ob du jetzt mich meinst oder ile,aber bei mir hat keine einzelne funktion geholfen 

Bei Auto hat sich nichts verändert,Voltage auch nicht,etc.

Mein Silentwings lief immer auf 1500 RpM

Siehe dazu: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/l...dow-silent-wings-ucs-befestigungsproblem.html


----------



## ile (11. Juni 2010)

PCGH_Marc schrieb:


> Welche Spieleneuerscheinungen vermisst du?



Ein Tunig-Artikel zu Split/Second und evtl. dem Tropico-AddOn wäre schon wünschenswert gewesen. 




PCGH_Daniel_M schrieb:


> Das stimmt einfach nicht. Bei unseren Tests mit Gigabyte-Boards geht der CPU-Lüfter beispielsweise beim Cooler Master Hyper TX 3 sogar regelmäßig aus oder läuft so langsam, dass man die Umdrehungen fast mitzählen kann. Hierzu empfehle ich dir auch das Lüfter-Special in Ausgabe 05/2010, bei dem wir die Drezhal-Entwicklung des Gigabyte P55-UD3 dokumentiert haben. Die feinen Stufen sind nur eine der positiven Eigenschaften, die niedrige Drehzahl in der Praxis ist eine weitere.
> 
> Wie kommst du auf deine Behauptungen? Welches Board und welchen Kühler verwendest du.



Ich verwende ein Gigabyte GA-MA770T-UD3P mit dem NesteQ Silent Freezer 1200 PWM und habe immer Drehzahlen über 890 upm bei einer Maximaldrehzahl von 1470 upm (Test in PCGH Extended 09/2009). Macht ziemlich genau 60%. 

Außerdem testet ja auch die c't regelmäßig Mainboards und natürlich auch von Gigabyte, da wird ständig bemängelt, dass die CPU-Lüftersteuerung nur auf max. 50% runterregelt und zudem gibt es in der c't auch immer eine Tabelle in der unter anderem steht, wie weit Gehäuse- und CPU-Lüfter runtergeregelt werden. Zitat aus c't 11/2010, S. 148: 

"Auch wenn Ausstattung und Preis für das GA-890GPA-UD3H sprechen, *so schrecken* Leistungsaufnahme, *Lüftersteuerung* und andere (kleinere) Fehler *ab*." 

sowie 

"Obwohl Gigabyte uns auf der Cebit versicherte, dazugelernt zu haben und es bei neuen Boards besser machen zu wollen: *Auch beim **GA-890GPA-UD3H enttäuscht die Lüftersteuerung**. *Den 4-Pin-Lüfter erkannte sie im "Auto"-Modus nicht richtig und steuerte ihn über die Spannung, nicht über das PWM Signal. Nach manuellem Umstellen auf "PWM" sank das Steuersignal trotz kühler CPU *nie unter die 60-Prozent-Marke*. Folglich rotieren CPU-Lüfter im Leerlauf viel zu schnell und laut. Unter Windows kann man hier zwar mit der Gigabyte-Software "Easy-Tune 6" selbst nachbessern, doch das ist eigentlich eine BIOS-Aufgabe, die keine Benutzerinteraktion und schon gar keine nervigen Windows-Programme erfordern sollte. Linuxer schauen in die Röhre."

=> Eigene Erfahrung und c't-Tests sagen es: Die Lüftersteuerung ist ziemlicher Schrott, wenn ihr das mit der Software regelt und damit testet, kann es schon sein, dass die Drehzahl geringer ist, aber auch hier habe ich eigene Erfahrungen mit meinem Gigabyte-Board gemacht: Bei mir bringt auch diese (übrigens sehr chaotische) Easy-Tune-Software keine Verbesserung und automatisch mit Windows starten tut sie auch nicht. Und selbt wenn das damit klappen sollte, so bin auch ich der Meinung: Die Lüftersteuerung ist ganz klar eine BIOS-Aufgabe und die erledigen Gigabyte-Boards eben unzureichend!


----------



## Daniel_M (11. Juni 2010)

Wie gesagt: Prüf doch bitte, ob die Spannungen (CPU, RAM etc.) auf Auto oder auf Manuell stehen.


----------



## PCGH_Marc (11. Juni 2010)

*@ ile*

Split/Second hat eh nur wenige Optionen und ein 30-Fps-Lock  Add-ons prüfen wir nur sehr selten, da gleiche Engine.


----------



## ile (11. Juni 2010)

PCGH_Daniel_M schrieb:


> Wie gesagt: Prüf doch bitte, ob die Spannungen (CPU, RAM etc.) auf Auto oder auf Manuell stehen.



Nein, da nicht ich an diesem PC arbeite und es ein Office-PC ist, habe ich nichts geändert an Spannungen, Taktraten, etc.



PCGH_Marc schrieb:


> *@ ile*
> 
> Split/Second hat eh nur wenige Optionen und ein 30-Fps-Lock  Add-ons prüfen wir nur sehr selten, da gleiche Engine.



Na ja, ist ein Argument, ok.


----------



## Bullveyr (14. Juni 2010)

*Maustechnik im Detail*

Endlich mal ein guter Artikel über die Technik (auch wenn ich trotzdem nichts gelernt habe ), bisher waren eure Artikel dazu etwas oberflächlich.
Die Entwickler zu Wort kommen zu lassen ist auch eine feine Sache, Jonas Bollock und Thaddäus Tetzner geben als "Tech Guys" sehr gute Antworten, aber Robert Krakoff hätte man sich echt sparen können.
K.A. wie das abgelaufen ist aber wenn Razer keinen Developer, was die anderen beiden eben sind, als Gesprächspartner anbieten konnte (oder wollte), hätte man sich es auch sparen können.
Robert Krakoff macht eigentlich nicht anderes als die ach so tollen Features mit ihren coolen Namen runter zu leiern.
Da hätte man sich gleich an die Marketing Abteilung wenden können.

Razerguy kommt mir manchmal wie Razers hauseigener Franz Beckenbauer vor. 

Bei der Polling Rate der verschiedenen Mäuse wären neben max. und avg. auch die allgemeinen Schwankungen interessant gewesen.
Der Hinweis, dass 500Hz u.U. sinnvoller weil oft konstanter als 1000Hz (+ etwas weniger CPU Last), wäre auch gut gewesen.

Ansonsten wie schon gesagt ein guter Artikel.


----------



## Pokerclock (17. Juni 2010)

Ich fand den Test der Palit GTX 470 seht interessant. Ein Freund von mir braucht eine möglichst kurze Grafikkarte. Dummerweise finde ich diese bei keinem Händler. Nur das Referenzdesign.

Kann mir da jemand (vielleicht aus der Redaktion) weiterhelfen?


----------



## PCGH_Marc (17. Juni 2010)

Die Palit sollte in den kommenden Tagen verfügbar sein. Sollte.


----------



## Ende August (18. Juni 2010)

Nachdem ich in meinen zehntätigen Gardasee Urlaub  genug Zeit hatte, die aktuelle Ausgabe zu studieren, gebe ich jetzt auch mein Senf dazu.

Das Heft hat mir sehr gut gefallen. Gliederung, Aufbau und die Auswahl der Themen fand ich klasse. 
Eine Benachteiligung gegenüber AMD – wie sie m. E. Jahre zuvor häufig gegeben hat – konnte ich in dieser Ausgabe absolut nicht feststellen.
Das ist sehr positiv – weiter so!!  

Trotz alledem habe ich noch ein paar Verbesserungsvorschläge:

*Rubrik AMD Mainboards*

Ich würde es sehr gut finden, wenn ihr in eurer tabellarischen Mainboardübersicht noch folgende Dinge übernehmen würdet:

- Anzahl der Spannungswandler

- Da nicht bei allen Boardherstellern C&Q bei Erhöhung des Multis funktioniert  (Asus / MSI i. d. R. bis 18,5 / bei Gigabyte m. W. gar nicht), sollte dies auch auf jeden Fall Erwähnung finden.


*Rubrik Einkaufsführer Prozessoren*

- Bei dem Phenom 965 BE die TDP auf 125W korrigieren, da der 140W C2 meines Wissens nicht mehr produziert wird und demnach ausläuft.

- Den Phenom 975 BE könnt ihr streichen. Diesen Prozessor wird es mit sehr hoher Wahrscheinlichkeit gar nicht geben.

Danke


----------



## Florian (19. Juni 2010)

Vielen Dank für die Extended-Seiten! Jetzt weiß ich wenigstens dass ich alle komplett habe. Obwohl ich mir immer noch recht sicher bin dass es vorher auch noch ein oder zwei Ausgaben gab. 

Eine bescheidene Frage zum Schluss: 

Plant ihr das auch mit den *Premium*-Seiten? da fehlen mir noch ein paar, und besonders die älteren/ersten Ausgaben sind nur schwer bis gar nicht zu bekommen. Beim Premium-Content habt ihr auch noch weniger zu bearbeiten als beim Extended-Teil, weil es die ja noch weniger gibt...  

Ach, und wo ich schon dabei bin: Da ihr ja bald 10-jährigen Geburtstag habt (meine Güte, lese ich euch schon sooo lange ), wäre es da nicht möglich so als Geschenk die *Nullnummer* als PDF mit auf die DVD zu packen? Das wäre neben den paar älteren Premium-Seiten das einzige Heft was mir fehlt. Da ich und viele andere kein Glück bei den diversen Gewinnspielen hatten und keiner so blöd ist das Heft zu verkaufen, wäre die digitale Version super für die Vollständigkeit. 

Danke schon mal


----------



## PCGH_Carsten (21. Juni 2010)

Die Nullnummer als PDF ist im Gespräch, Premium aktuell nicht. Aber was nicht ist, kann ja noch werden. Allerdings lebt das Premium ja nicht zuletzt auch von den Beilagen - die lassen sich schlecht "PDFen"


----------



## Florian (21. Juni 2010)

PCGH_Carsten schrieb:


> Die Nullnummer als PDF ist im Gespräch, Premium aktuell nicht. Aber was nicht ist, kann ja noch werden. Allerdings lebt das Premium ja nicht zuletzt auch von den Beilagen - die lassen sich schlecht "PDFen"


Super, das mit der Nullnummer! Vielen vielen Dank, wenns klappt!

Sicherlich ist es blödsinnig ein Mousepad, oder Schlüsselbänder als PDF anzubieten (wäre gespannt wie ihr DAS anstellt ), aber mir persönlich würde ja auch der redaktionelle Beitrag - also die 32/48 Extraseiten - vollkommen ausreichen.


----------



## Pokerclock (21. Juni 2010)

Mauspad ginge. Einfach unter den Scanner legen, als PDF scannen und ausdrucken. Fertig ist das High-End Mauspad.


----------



## PCGH_Carsten (22. Juni 2010)

Florian schrieb:


> Sicherlich ist es blödsinnig ein Mousepad, oder Schlüsselbänder als PDF anzubieten (wäre gespannt wie ihr DAS anstellt ), […]



Da müssten wir mal bei Toyota anfragen und die auf ihren alten Werbeslogan festnageln.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (24. Juni 2010)

Pokerclock schrieb:


> Mauspad ginge. Einfach unter den Scanner legen, als PDF scannen und ausdrucken. Fertig ist das High-End Mauspad.



Ich nutze seit anderthalb Jahrzehnten ausschließlich Papier als Mausunterlage


----------



## Shi (26. Juni 2010)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Ich nutze seit anderthalb Jahrzehnten ausschließlich Papier als Mausunterlage



Ich auch


----------



## PCGH_Marc (26. Juni 2010)

n00bs


----------



## Shi (27. Juni 2010)

Nööö Progamer machen das so  Papier spiegelt halt nich sooooooooooooooooooooooo arg  Aber du spielst doch eh nur 3dMark06, oder, Marc?


----------



## PCGH_Marc (27. Juni 2010)

Neee, ich habe eine Abneigung gegen das 3DGemärkere. Spiele FTW!


----------



## Shi (27. Juni 2010)

Können ja bei Gelegenheit eine Runde CoD4 gegeneinader zocken! Aber jetzt BTT


----------



## Bioschnitzel (27. Juni 2010)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Ich nutze seit anderthalb Jahrzehnten ausschließlich Papier als Mausunterlage



Was ja auch so rutschfest auf dem Tisch liegt  

Ne dann lieber ein gutes Stoffmauspad, super angenehm für die Hand


----------



## ruyven_macaran (27. Juni 2010)

PCGH_Marc schrieb:


> n00bs



Hö?
Ich muss mich nach längerer Multiplayerpause zwar n bissl zurückhalten, aber es gab Zeiten, da haben mich erwähnte Zeitgenossen mit dem Kommentar "Aimbot" gekickt.
Wohlgemerkt: Da hatte ich nur Papier als Unterlage, sondern ne Mit-90er Kugelmaus als Eingabegerät.




Fr3@k schrieb:


> Was ja auch so rutschfest auf dem Tisch liegt



3mm Din A2 haben schon eine gewissen Grundhaftung. Mit 1,2kg Tastatur wirds besser und die Ärmchen fixieren das ganze dann sehr gut.


----------



## quantenslipstream (27. Juni 2010)

Ich kenne genügend Leute, die mit der Maus über den Holztisch rüberfahren, ganz ohne Pad oder Zeitung. 
Meine Frau ist so ein Beispiel.


----------



## Shi (27. Juni 2010)

Kommt auf den Holztisch an, an unserem Familien-Zock-PC () mach ich das auch


----------



## Ende August (2. Juli 2010)

*Kurze Frage*

Aufgrund eures Tests der MSI R5850 Twin Frozr II habe ich mich nun letztendlich entschieden, die Karte zu kaufen.

In eurem Artikel bemängelt ihr die Lautstärke (trotz guter Temps) unter Last.
Ist es mit dem Afterburner problemlos möglich die Lüftergeschwindigkeit nach unten zu regulieren?


----------



## herethic (14. Juli 2010)

Seite 32:
Stromverbrauch Radeon HD 5970 Toxic Furmark 451 Watt.

Aber wie soll das den gehen wenn 2x8-Pin max. 375 Watt aufnehmen kann?


----------



## PCGH_Marc (14. Juli 2010)

Wie schon oft erläutert ist das graue Theorie ... praktisch kannst du aus einem 6/8-Pin saugen, bis das NT sich abschaltet.


----------



## Painkiller (15. Juli 2010)

*AW: Kurze Frage*



Ende August schrieb:


> Aufgrund eures Tests der MSI R5850 Twin Frozr II habe ich mich nun letztendlich entschieden, die Karte zu kaufen.
> 
> In eurem Artikel bemängelt ihr die Lautstärke (trotz guter Temps) unter Last.
> Ist es mit dem Afterburner problemlos möglich die Lüftergeschwindigkeit nach unten zu regulieren?


 

Natürlich. Dafür ist er ja da... 

Der Afterburner funktioniert sowohl mit Nvidia als auch mit ATI-Karten...


----------



## Ende August (24. Juli 2010)

*AW: Kurze Frage*



<<Painkiller>> schrieb:


> Natürlich. Dafür ist er ja da...
> 
> Der Afterburner funktioniert sowohl mit Nvidia als auch mit ATI-Karten...



Das weiß ich. 
Nur kann es sein, dass der Hersteller das Herabsetzen der Lüftergeschwindigkeit blockiert.
Ist zwar eher unwahrscheinlich, aber bevor 289€ in den Sand setzte….

Trotzdem, DANKE für deine Antwort


----------



## thysol (24. Juli 2010)

Den Aufmacher fuer den Artikel "Praxistest: SATA 6Gb/s" fand ich gut. Der Trecker aus dem Landwirtschafts Simulator auf der HDD und dass Rennauto aus Racedriver Grid. Eure Layouter haben eine gute Fantasie.


----------

